# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تجربی،  تو این مدت کم باقی مونده کاری میشه کرد؟

## _amirho3ein

سلام 
الان حدودا 3ماهی مونده تا کنکور،  
تازه الان میخوام شروع کنم ب خوندن  :Yahoo (2): 
میدونم دیر هستو...  ولی.... 
اگ از صفر بخوام شروع کنم تاثیر خاصی داره؟
اصلا نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم...  
بهترین رتبه ای ک تو این مدت کم با خوندن میتونم ب دست بیارم چقدر است؟(منطقه 3)
اصلا امیدی ب قبولی تو دانشگاه دولتی هس؟ 
البته پارسال هم کنکور دادم...  
ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدین

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

سلام دوست عزیز
چرا از الان؟ قبلش هی هرچقد میگفتن بخون چرا نخوندی؟ نکنه انتظار پزشکی هم داری؟
اینجور تاپیکا تکرارین
اگه از الان تا خوده کنکور روزی 13 14ساعت مفید بتونی بخونی حدودای 2هزار اینا میشی در حالت خوشبینانه البته بستگی ب پایه درست داره
اما ب نظر خودم ب شخصه کسایی ک مثل شما هستن اصلا اون انگیزه و اراده و پشتکارعالی و بی وقفه رو ندارن...شاید از هر 10000هزار نفر 1 نفر
اکثرا 2روز تا مرز 10ساعت میخونن و بعد روز سوم دوباره افت و....میرن سر خونه اول.چون اینجوری بار اومدن!
حالا استثناهاییم هست یدفه کولاک میکنن اما خب همه ک استثنا نیستن!
بعضیاهم تاپیک میزنن ک بقیه بگن اره میتونی و بخودش ببگه میتونم و بره تو توهم و هی بگه از فردا از فردا از فردا....
من با این تاپیکا مخالفم.خودمم پارسال جز این دسته بودم تو فضا بودم
دیدم کسایی رو ک از الان خوندن اما چ خوندنی!رتبه منطقه 3 شده 4هزار و 2هزار و هزاروهشتصد و اینا.اما کمتر از این رتبه ها ندیدم.اما اراده ی فولادین داشتن.
این بهانه هاروام نیارین ک نه دیگه باشه واسه سال دیگه و ن من هی تنبلم و ن دسگه نمیرسم و نه از فردا و نه عادت ندارم و...از این فکرا داشتی هیچی نمیشی.همین فردا برو ازاد ی رشته الکی اسم بنویس
شما از کدوم دسته ای؟

----------


## Amin97

> سلام 
> الان حدودا 3ماهی مونده تا کنکور،  
> تازه الان میخوام شروع کنم ب خوندن 
> میدونم دیر هستو...  ولی.... 
> اگ از صفر بخوام شروع کنم تاثیر خاصی داره؟
> اصلا نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم...  
> بهترین رتبه ای ک تو این مدت کم با خوندن میتونم ب دست بیارم چقدر است؟(منطقه 3)
> اصلا امیدی ب قبولی تو دانشگاه دولتی هس؟ 
> البته پارسال هم کنکور دادم...  
> ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدین


پاشو پاشو تا دیر نشده منم خودم یکی از اونام که تازه شروع کردم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin97

> سلام دوست عزیز
> چرا از الان؟ قبلش هی هرچقد میگفتن بخون چرا نخوندی؟ نکنه انتظار پزشکی هم داری؟
> اینجور تاپیکا تکرارین
> اگه از الان تا خوده کنکور روزی 13 14ساعت مفید بتونی بخونی حدودای 2هزار اینا میشی در حالت خوشبینانه البته بستگی ب پایه درست داره
> اما ب نظر خودم ب شخصه کسایی ک مثل شما هستن اصلا اون انگیزه و اراده و پشتکارعالی و بی وقفه رو ندارن...شاید از هر 10000هزار نفر 1 نفر
> اکثرا 2روز تا مرز 10ساعت میخونن و بعد روز سوم دوباره افت و....میرن سر خونه اول.چون اینجوری بار اومدن!
> حالا استثناهاییم هست یدفه کولاک میکنن اما خب همه ک استثنا نیستن!
> بعضیاهم تاپیک میزنن ک بقیه بگن اره میتونی و بخودش ببگه میتونم و بره تو توهم و هی بگه از فردا از فردا از فردا....
> من با این تاپیکا مخالفم.خودمم پارسال جز این دسته بودم تو فضا بودم
> ...


باشه تو خوبی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> باشه تو خوبی


چرا زور بهت داره

----------


## KowsarDDC

امیدتون رو از دست ندین می تونین تو این سه ماهه تاثیر گذار،ماکسیمم نتیجه ممکن رو بدست بیارید البته به شرط اراده و هدف

----------


## Black

این مکتبستان که من میشناسم
واسه سی روز آخرم یه برنامه واسه زیر 1000 آوردن میده

----------


## m.l.s

> سلام دوست عزیز
> چرا از الان؟ قبلش هی هرچقد میگفتن بخون چرا نخوندی؟ نکنه انتظار پزشکی هم داری؟
> اینجور تاپیکا تکرارین
> اگه از الان تا خوده کنکور روزی 13 14ساعت مفید بتونی بخونی حدودای 2هزار اینا میشی در حالت خوشبینانه البته بستگی ب پایه درست داره
> اما ب نظر خودم ب شخصه کسایی ک مثل شما هستن اصلا اون انگیزه و اراده و پشتکارعالی و بی وقفه رو ندارن...شاید از هر 10000هزار نفر 1 نفر
> اکثرا 2روز تا مرز 10ساعت میخونن و بعد روز سوم دوباره افت و....میرن سر خونه اول.چون اینجوری بار اومدن!
> حالا استثناهاییم هست یدفه کولاک میکنن اما خب همه ک استثنا نیستن!
> بعضیاهم تاپیک میزنن ک بقیه بگن اره میتونی و بخودش ببگه میتونم و بره تو توهم و هی بگه از فردا از فردا از فردا....
> من با این تاپیکا مخالفم.خودمم پارسال جز این دسته بودم تو فضا بودم
> ...



*آخه این چه راهنمایی کردنیه ؟؟؟

از الآن روزی 13  14 ساعت بخونه 2000 میشه ؟؟؟

دمتون گرم باو علم غیب هم که دارید ...

حرف ایمان سرورپور رو یادت باشه : قاضی مطلق خداست*

----------


## shahravan

سلام. اینا رو برای کسایی (از رشته ی تجربی) میگم که تا حالا تقریبا هیچی نخوندن و می خوان تربیت معلم یا پیرا پزشکی قبول بشن 

*ادبیات:*
 از  کتاب ادبیات در ده روز (که تو نت هست) لغاتش رو پرینت بگیرین و روزانه   حدود 20 دقیقه بخونینش . تو سایت کانون در قسمت جمع بندی کنکور ، جزوات  جمع  بندی لغت و املا ، آرایه ها ، تاریخ ادبیات و قرابت رو دانلود کنید ،   پرینت بگیرین و بخونید ، زبان فارسی هم نشر الگو خوبه ، البته فقط درسنامه   هاشو بخونید و بعد چند تا تست نمونه کنکوری بزنید. بعدش یه دور کتاب های   درسی رو بخونین و بعد برین سراغ آزمون های جامع کنکور از 85 به بعد .   اینجوری ادبیات رو بالای 50 میزنید ، بدون مطالعه ی قبلی 
*عربی:*
اول  ظرف 10 روز کتابای درسی سال اول تا سوم رو بخونید و مباحثی رو که  اشکال  داشتید ، یاد داشت کنید ، بعد برید سراغ کتاب عربی جمع بندی مهر و  ماه که  واقعا عالیه . البته اگه باهاش حال نکردید ، فیلم عربی عمار تاجبخش  رهپویان  رو بگیرید که عالی تدریس کرده . الکی پولتون رو به مؤسسات سودجو  ندین .  بعدش هم چند دوره آزمون جامع از کنکور 85 به بعد . اینطوری عربی  بالای 50 درصد رو برای خودتون تضمین کرده اید .
*دین و زندگی:*
اول  دینی آفبا با تدریس فوق العاده ی دکتر محمد کریمی رو بببینید بعدش  کتاب جمع  بندی مهر و ماه رو بخونید. البته دو درس دو درس پیش برید بهتره .  بعدش هم  آزمون های جامع کنکور
*زبان انگلیسی:*
برا لغت ، تیک  ایت بگیرید و بخونید ، همچنین جزوه ی لغات پر تکرار کنکور  که تو سایت کانون  هست رو دانلود کنید و پرینت بگیرید و بخونید که از نون  شب واجب تره . برای  گرامر ، ریدینگ و کلوز هم کتاب کم حجم و مقوی خیلی سبز  رو بگیرید . البته خیلی سبز اخیرا کتاب جمع بندی زبان بیرون داده که به  نظر بهتر میاد (البته من فقط نمونه ی پی دی اف اش رو دیدم) . و در  نهایت ،  آزمون های جامع کنکورهای 85 به بعد 
*زمین شناسی:*
کتابای  درسی رو در حد امتحان نهایی بخونید و بعدش آزمون های اخیر کنکور رو  بزنید ،  تو کنکور بالای 30 میزنید و جزء هزار نفر اول کنکور در این درس  میشید.  البته فقط تو دبیری شیمی تأثیر داره ، همچنین خدمات دادگستری ،  داروسازی و چند تا رشته ی آینده ندار زیر گروه 5
*ریاضیات:*
بهترین  کتاب برای این درس ، ریاضیات تجربی خیلی سبز هست ، البته تنها  ایرادش اینه  که ننوشته کدوم تستا ، تستهای سراسری های خارج ، ریاضی و  انسانی هستن . فصول آنالیز  ترکیبی ، احتمال ، آمار ، ماتریس ، لگاریتم و  تابع رو که حدود 30 درصد  میشه ، میتونید بخونید . بعد اگه وقت کردید ،  فرمول های مشتق ، حد و  پیوستگی و انتگرال رو بخونید . 
راه دیگه اینه که فیلم آفبا رو ببینید و همراه با فیلم تست هاشو کار کنید و بعدش برید سراغ کتاب آبی 10 سال . 
به نظرم در زمان باقی مانده ، باید راه دوم رو انتخاب کنید . 
*زیست شناسی:*
فیلم  زیست شبکه ی صد روز تا کنکور با تدریس دکتر هادی کمشی (طراح قلمچی)  که 24  جلسه هست رو ببینید ، بعدش برید سراغ کتاب درسی و درس تدریس شده رو  با دقت  بخونید و چند تا تست بزنید ، بعد از اتمام این دوره ، باید کتابای  همایش  استاد علی محمد عمار لو نشر دریافت رو بخونی . بعدش هم چند تا آزمون  جامع  کنکوری و مؤسسات معتبر . جزوه ی همایش دکتر مهرداد عالی پور هریسی  که تو نت  هست هم برای جمع بندی ، عالیه .
*فیزیک:*
کتاب آبی  10 سال پیش رو که تک جلدی شده ، بخرید و بجز فصل اول و دوم ،  بقیه رو  بخونید که حدود 30 درصد کنکور هست . در پایان چند دوره آزمون های  جامع  آزمایشی معتبر هم بزنید ، بد نیست. 
*شیمی:*
فیل مبتکران رو هرچه زودتر بگیرید و کار کنید ، درسنامه های مبتکران سال هاست که امتحانشان را پس می دهند ولی بعضی ها بازهم دنبال منابع دیگرند.
اگه بعدش تستای آزمون های  جامع آزمایشی سنجش و گزینه دو امسال رو هم کار بکنی ، می تونی بالای 50 بزنی .

*چند تا نکته :* 
1. به این برنامه اعتماد کامل داشته باشید به خصوص در دروس عمومی و به همه ی دستور العمل ها عمل کنید .
2.  هرگز سراغ ریاضیات جامع مهر و ماه نروید ؛ چون درسنامه هاش روان نیست و   پاسخ های به اصطلاح تشریحش هم خیلی پرشی است و در نهایت شما را از ریاضی  نا  امید می کند .
3. فیلم های آفبا را از مؤسسه اش نخرید ؛ چون خیلی گران  میدهند ، می  توانید در فروشگاه این سایت و سایت ایسام ، 40 درصد قیمت اصلی  پیدا بکنید .  اگر پولش را ندارید از آشنایان قرض بگیرید ، بعد کنکور می تونید اونارو  بفروشید ...
4. برای ادبیات و زبان ، فیلمای شبکه ی صد با تدریس داریوش سلطانی و علیرضا چاووشی هم خوبه .
5. من خودم فیلمای شبکه ی صد تجربی رو دارم و با قیمت 100 هزار تومان می  فروشم ، البته نصف محتوای دیسک های 1 ، 2 و 6 عمومی ها خرابن . تو سایت  ایسام گذاشتمش.
و نکته ی مهمتر اینکه حد اقل دو هفته مانده به کنکور ، دیگر هرگز هیچ مبحث جدیدی نخوانید و آموخته هایتان را تثبیت کنید . 
درصدهای مورد نیاز برای قبولی در رشته های مختلف را در آدرس زیر ببینید : 
لیست رشته ها

_با عمل به این برنامه ، به آوردن رتبه ی  حدود 10 هزار منطقه که برای قبولی در رشته هایی مثل پرستاری و تربیت معلم  کافی است ، کاملا اطمینان دارم_ _و حتی تعجب نخواهم کرد اگر کسی که تا حالا هیچی نخوانده ، با این برنامه ، دندان پزشکی ، پزشکی یا داروسازی قبول شود ، البته به شرطی که معدل کتبی سال سوم ، تأثیر منفی_ نداشته باشد .

----------


## Dr.ali

> سلام 
> الان حدودا 3ماهی مونده تا کنکور،  
> تازه الان میخوام شروع کنم ب خوندن 
> میدونم دیر هستو...  ولی.... 
> اگ از صفر بخوام شروع کنم تاثیر خاصی داره؟
> اصلا نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم...  
> بهترین رتبه ای ک تو این مدت کم با خوندن میتونم ب دست بیارم چقدر است؟(منطقه 3)
> اصلا امیدی ب قبولی تو دانشگاه دولتی هس؟ 
> البته پارسال هم کنکور دادم...  
> ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدین


سلام داداش
اینو یه فردی که 3 ساله پشت کنکوره داره بهت میگه؛ *تا وقتی پاسخبرگ رو تحویل ندادی هنوز وقت داری*! :Yahoo (16): 
العاقل یکفی بالاشاره...
چرا از صفر؟! تا حالا چیزی خوندی! چیزایی که تا حالا خوندی رو نسوزون! *مغز تابع باور است...اگه باور کنی که چیزی بلد نیستی اونچیزایی که بلد بودی رو از دست میدی!*
تو با رتبه کاری نداشته باش! هیچکدوم از رتبه های برتر کنکور موقع خوندن اصلاً به رتبه فکر نمیکردن!

----------


## hamed_habibi

میدئنم منطقه چندی؟اما بدون اگه بخوای تخصصصیا رو تا 40 میتونی بزنی...عمومیا غیر ادب رو تا هر چند دلت بخواد...من پارسال ک کنکور خرداد بود عربی زبان رو شروع کردم این موقعه ها 75 زدم تو کنکور...اگه بخوای بخدا تو منطقه س تا 1000 هم میرسی

----------


## Egotist

> سلام 
> الان حدودا 3ماهی مونده تا کنکور،  
> تازه الان میخوام شروع کنم ب خوندن 
> میدونم دیر هستو...  ولی.... 
> اگ از صفر بخوام شروع کنم تاثیر خاصی داره؟
> اصلا نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم...  
> بهترین رتبه ای ک تو این مدت کم با خوندن میتونم ب دست بیارم چقدر است؟(منطقه 3)
> اصلا امیدی ب قبولی تو دانشگاه دولتی هس؟ 
> البته پارسال هم کنکور دادم...  
> ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدین




ببین هرکی میگه موفق میشی تو این سه ماه چرت گفته

بهترین کار اینکه ریلکس کنی و بخوابی

انصافا حیف نیست تو این بهار به این خوبی از خوابت بزنی برای درس؟ :Yahoo (22): 

این 3 ماه بخواب که اماده سال دیگه بشی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## imaginedragon

> ببین هرکی میگه موفق میشی تو این سه ماه چرت گفته
> 
> بهترین کار اینکه ریلکس کنی و بخوابی
> 
> انصافا حیف نیست تو این بهار به این خوبی از خوابت بزنی برای درس؟
> 
> این 3 ماه بخواب که اماده سال دیگه بشی


چرت نگو بهش :/ فقط اگه تجربي هستی آره وقت تلف کنيه ولی رشته های دیگه هستی شانس داری

----------


## .Mohamad.

> سلام 
> الان حدودا 3ماهی مونده تا کنکور،  
> تازه الان میخوام شروع کنم ب خوندن 
> میدونم دیر هستو...  ولی.... 
> اگ از صفر بخوام شروع کنم تاثیر خاصی داره؟
> اصلا نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم...  
> بهترین رتبه ای ک تو این مدت کم با خوندن میتونم ب دست بیارم چقدر است؟(منطقه 3)
> اصلا امیدی ب قبولی تو دانشگاه دولتی هس؟ 
> البته پارسال هم کنکور دادم...  
> ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدین


به قول یکی از مشاورا رستگار رحمانی بعد سربازی توی 4 ماه رتبه یک شد . 
حالا ما رتبه یک نمیشیم. ولی میتونیم به پزشکی فکر کنیم . پزشکی تهران یکم اغراقه . ولی شهرستان شانس زیاده . 
با یک برنامه مناسب مث مار و پله با قدرت بخون . کتاب هاتو هم اگه میتونی عوض کن . ادبیات تست بزن . عربی فیلم عربی ماهینی گاج بگیر و تست بزن . دینی بخون و تست بزن . افبا هم خوبه . زبان بخون و بتست . ریاضی و فیزیک جمع بندی افبا رو بگیر و بتست . شیمی خط ویزه گاج و آزمون شیمی فار بگیر . زیست هم الگو که هم درسنامه هم تست مناسب داره رو کار کن . 
ایشالا اگه خدا بخواد و تلاش کنی پزشکی قبولی


حرف هیچ کس رو هم که میگه نمیتونی قبول شی محل نده که فقط اینا ادمای بی انگیزه و بی هدف هستن .  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> *آخه این چه راهنمایی کردنیه ؟؟؟
> 
> از الآن روزی 13  14 ساعت بخونه 2000 میشه ؟؟؟
> 
> دمتون گرم باو علم غیب هم که دارید ...
> 
> حرف ایمان سرورپور رو یادت باشه : قاضی مطلق خداست*


نه بابا پس لابد کمتر میشه؟ یا ک نه اصلا خوده پزشکی رو شاخشه
چرا انقد تو توهم و فضا هستین
میخواین بدتون بیاد یا نیاد کمتر از این رتبه ها ممکن نیست.
من دارم رو دلیل و منطق و کسایی ک دوروبرم دیدم میگم ن از رو احساس و این ک زور بم داشته باشه و مخالفت کنم و نخوام واقعیتو بپذیرم
الکی ب کسی امید زیادی ندین بعد اگه اون نتیجه رو نگرفت دلش بشکنه
اگه شما میتونی تو این 3 ماه بخون 2رقمی شو اصلا کیه ک بدش بیاد  :Yahoo (21):  ولی ببینم میتونی!!!
تازه واسه کسی ک تاحالا هیچی نخونده و صفره این رتبه ها ک گفتم دیگه اخرشه 
اگرم شنیدین یکی مث رستگار رحمانی و اینا...اونا کنابو قبلا جویدن! معدل بالا و ب درسا همه تسلط دارن اما کسی ک هیچی نخونده و بلد نیست این رتبه ها هم تو آرزواش میبینه.

----------


## ashki0076

من خیلی نظرا رو خوندم
دوستان یه عدشون واقعا لطف دارن
یه عده هم که طبق معمول دارن کم لطفی می کنن
اما هیچ کدوم اینا خوب نیست
از نظر من باید آدم منطقی و با یه دید نسبت به خودش بررسی کنه نه اینکه از افرادی که هیچ وقت ندیده و نمی دونه در چه سطحی هستن مشاوره بگیره
مثلا اگه من بخوام به یه شهر دیگه برم باید بپرسم این مسیر چند کلیومتره نه اینکه بپرسم چند ساعت راهه
ممکنه یکی پیاده بره و چند روز طول بکشه که بررسه و یکی با ماشین سریعتر بره
اینجا خودت هستی که تعیین می کنی توانشو داری یا نه
منطق میگه که تو همین مدت کم هم میشه بیشتر منابعو خوب مطالعه کرد و اگه مسلط باشید به آزمون دادن قطعا شدنیه
تقریبا همه تجربیا از اوایل مهر روزی 8 ساعت رو می خونن ولی چرا فقط 1000 تا رتبه زیر هزار داریم ؟
چرا کلی معدل بیست و نوزده و نود داریم ولی تو کنکور نتیجه نمی گیرن
چونکه کنکور بیشتر توانایی می خواد تا دانش
یه وقت می بینی یکی برای تسلط به یه مطلب فیزیک 5 تا تست کنه کاملا حرفه ای میشه ولی یکی باید 50 تا حل کنه و این شخص 10 برابر بیشتر باید زمان بزاره
در آخر هم یه جمله هست از انشتین که میگه وقتی میگن غیر ممکنه ، ممکنه فقط برای اونا غیر ممکن باشه ، تو تو هستی
از همه این حرفا می خوام بگم که خودتو بسنج و تصمیم درستی بگیر ، ممکنه استراحت کردن این سه ماه کار درستی باشه ممکن هم هست نه یا حالا هر تصمیمی
اما اینم بدون اگه روزی نیم درصد پیشرفت کنی تا روزی که بری سر جلسه کنکور 50 درصد پیشرفت داشتی
و اینکه آروم حرکت کردن خیلی بهتر از حرکت نکردنه
من خودم تازه شروع کردم از بعد ترم اول همین امسال ش و قبلش هم هیچ پیش زمینه ای نداشتم حتی آزمون های آزمایشی هم ثبت نام نکردم سطح خودمو نمی دونستم
هدفی هم نداشتم ولی خب توی دو تا آزمون سنجش شرکت کردم و نتیجش چیزایی شد که فراتر از حد تصور خودمه حتی با این وجود می دونم ممکنه نیاز باشه برای رسیدن به هدفای بزرگتر واستم و سال دیگه تلاش بیشتری کنم اما همین فرصت هم از دست نمی دم
نمی خوام بگم هیچ چیز نشدنی نیست ولی میگم همه چیز شدنیه

----------


## .Mohamad.

از الان به قدرت اینطور که گفتم بخونی ادبیات 50 میشی عربی 60 دینی 70 زبان 50     ریاضی 30 زیست 50 به بالا    فیزیک 40   شیمی 50 به بالا

البته ریاضی و فیزیک رو فقط بخش های اسون و نمره بیارو بخون . 

ریاضی : احتمال و حد و مشتق و انتگرال و...
فیزیک : پیش 2 و حرکت و گاز و فشار و مغناطیس و القا
البته توی درس های دیگه هم حذف کن . مثلا اعلال رو حذف کن از عربی
لغت یا زبان فارسی رو حذف کن
گیاهی یا زنتیک یا جفتش رو حذف کن
اسبد و بار و حذف کن
و...

----------


## Mr.mTf

> از الان به قدرت اینطور که گفتم بخونی ادبیات 50 میشی عربی 60 دینی 70 زبان 50     ریاضی 30 زیست 50 به بالا    فیزیک 40   شیمی 50 به بالا
> 
> البته ریاضی و فیزیک رو فقط بخش های اسون و نمره بیارو بخون . 
> 
> ریاضی : احتمال و حد و مشتق و انتگرال و...
> فیزیک : پیش 2 و حرکت و گاز و فشار و مغناطیس و القا
> البته توی درس های دیگه هم حذف کن . مثلا اعلال رو حذف کن از عربی
> لغت یا زبان فارسی رو حذف کن
> گیاهی یا زنتیک یا جفتش رو حذف کن
> ...


محمد با درصد ریاضی فیزیک و زیستت  مشکل دارم...منم جزو اونایی ام که تازه شروع کردن ولی با یه برنامه...سرعت مطالعه ام نسبتا خوبه و با ساعت مطالعه 13-14 ساعت از الان  فقط میشه به 30 درصد ریاضی و به 40 درصد کل مباحث فیزیک رسید...اونم نه باتست مفصل و غیره...فقط با سراسری که در این صورت نهایتا میتونی نصف اونایی که خوندی بزنی یعنی ریاضی 15 و فیزیک 20....زیست هم میشه فقط دوبار خوند و دوره کرد که با دوبار و با سطح کنکور 94 یکم رسیدن به بالای 40 اغراق امیزه و یک در صد هزار رخ میده
و واسش چیزی حدود 30 میتونه ایده ال باشه...یعنی تو دوبار نمیشه هم اون همه مطالب رو حفظ کنی و هم به زیبایی ترکیب 
در مورد عمومی ها هم نظر خاصی ندارم چون به صرف  فقط تکتیک شده و با توجه به اینکه به نوعی جواب روبروته با دونستن کلی مطالب و یه سری اصول(حالا لفظ تکتیک نه) میشه به 50  و شاید بیشتر هم امیدوار بود

----------


## laleh74

چون از صفر داری شروع میکنی به نظرم نشه به ایده آل برسی.

اینایی هم  که میگن ما خودمون تونستیم دروغ میگن :Yahoo (100): 

اونا از قبل خوندن...

اگه از صفر شروع کنی و حدودا روزی 10ساعت بخونی همون 20k میاری -.-

اما اگه از الان واس سال بعد بخونی خیلی خوبه...

----------


## laleh74

> از الان به قدرت اینطور که گفتم بخونی ادبیات 50 میشی عربی 60 دینی 70 زبان 50     ریاضی 30 زیست 50 به بالا    فیزیک 40   شیمی 50 به بالا
> 
> البته ریاضی و فیزیک رو فقط بخش های اسون و نمره بیارو بخون . 
> 
> ریاضی : احتمال و حد و مشتق و انتگرال و...
> فیزیک : پیش 2 و حرکت و گاز و فشار و مغناطیس و القا
> البته توی درس های دیگه هم حذف کن . مثلا اعلال رو حذف کن از عربی
> لغت یا زبان فارسی رو حذف کن
> گیاهی یا زنتیک یا جفتش رو حذف کن
> ...


زیست 50 به بالا؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (94): 

شوخیش هم قشنگ نیس :Yahoo (21): 

طرف 1سال تموم کتابو میجوئه نمیتونه 50 بزنه :Yahoo (21): 

واقع بین باشیم بهتره -__-

----------


## laleh74

> چرت نگو بهش :/ فقط اگه تجربي هستی آره وقت تلف کنيه ولی رشته های دیگه هستی شانس داری


چیو چرت؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 

خب ببین یه بار..طرف رشتش تجربیه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## -Morteza-

> سلام دوست عزیز
> چرا از الان؟ قبلش هی هرچقد میگفتن بخون چرا نخوندی؟ نکنه انتظار پزشکی هم داری؟
> اینجور تاپیکا تکرارین
> اگه از الان تا خوده کنکور روزی 13 14ساعت مفید بتونی بخونی حدودای 2هزار اینا میشی در حالت خوشبینانه البته بستگی ب پایه درست داره
> اما ب نظر خودم ب شخصه کسایی ک مثل شما هستن اصلا اون انگیزه و اراده و پشتکارعالی و بی وقفه رو ندارن...شاید از هر 10000هزار نفر 1 نفر
> اکثرا 2روز تا مرز 10ساعت میخونن و بعد روز سوم دوباره افت و....میرن سر خونه اول.چون اینجوری بار اومدن!
> حالا استثناهاییم هست یدفه کولاک میکنن اما خب همه ک استثنا نیستن!
> بعضیاهم تاپیک میزنن ک بقیه بگن اره میتونی و بخودش ببگه میتونم و بره تو توهم و هی بگه از فردا از فردا از فردا....
> من با این تاپیکا مخالفم.خودمم پارسال جز این دسته بودم تو فضا بودم
> ...


تو خویی
سیب اپلم تو گاز زدی :Y (452): 

بله دیر شدوع کرده خودشم میگه 
به هر دلیلی نخونده به من و شما ربط نداره
الان میخاد شروع کنه
شما به جا تضعیف روحیش باید دورشو بگیری که از این مدت استفاده کنه
خودمم میدونم کمه
رویایی هم نمیگم قکر کنه برا پزشکی و....
اما در حد توانش و تلاشش

این حرفا که شما زدی و سرزنش ها که کردی مال بعد کنکوره نه الان....

----------


## Nora97

معدل رستگار رحمانی 13.5 بوده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!تو دنیا کار غیر ممکن وجود نداره...
در ضمن رستار رحمان سربازی بودهو ین یعنی یمدت از کتابادور بوده..
به نظر من دلیل مفقیت ادما برمیگرده به باورشون...
اگه باور کنین که میشه پس حتما میشه......

----------


## hamed_habibi

​من اگکه تو همین تایم زیر 3000 منطقه سه شدم روتو کم کردم چیکار میکنی؟

----------


## .Mohamad.

درصد هایی که گفتم واقعیه . 
من از هیچ کس مایه نمیذارم و واقعی میگم . من از بهمن شروع کردم . توی آزمون سنجش که گذشت درصد زیستم 60 درصد بود و شیمی 70 درصد . 
فقط کاری که کردم این بود که کتاب درسی رو اول خوندم با دقت . و هرچی از قبل بلد بودم اوردم توی ذهنم . بعد الگو واسه زیست خوندم . تست های گاج رو زدم و هنوز تست های الگو مونده . 
شیمی هم خط ویژه رو خوندم و تست های فار رو زدم . 

صبح هم از ساعت 5 بیدار شدم . تا 14 . و باز از 16 تا 22 درس خوندم . 


خواستن توانستن است . 


خواهشا اگر خودتون توان یا عرضه کاری ندارید یا اراده ندارید خودتون رو با بقیه جمع نبندین


درضمن برای دروس شیمی و زیست تست های کنکور پاسخگو نیست !! لطفا کمی بیشتر به تست های کنکور سراسری 94 دقت کنید . تا متوجه بشید سبک این دروس عوض شده !

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> ​من اگکه تو همین تایم زیر 3000 منطقه سه شدم روتو کم کردم چیکار میکنی؟


درود حامد جان.

خوبی داداش؟

نیازی ب کم کردن روی کسی نیس. شما رتبه یک بشی یا 100000 اول از همه نفع یا ضررش برا خودتون خواهد بود.  :Yahoo (3): 


استارتر عزیز خودتونم قبول دارید ک عقب هستین و این خیلی خوبه. ولی خب نمیشه همینطور دست رو دست گذاشت و حسرت خورد که :Yahoo (1): 

شما اگه بتونی هر روز 12 تا 13 مطالعه داشته باشی من حتی میتونم بگم ک حتی شانس برای قبولی در سه رشته ی اصلی دانشگاه های پردیس و آزاد مازاد رو هم خواهی داشت.

راجب منطقه سه اطلاعات کافی ندارم ولی واسه منطقه دو ادب و عربی رو دوتا 50 بزنی و معارف و زبانم دوتا 70. (عمومی ها رو میشه زد خدایی حتی بهتر)

راجب اختصاصی ها هم اگه واسه 15 تا تست ریاضی و فیزیک وقت بزاری و خوب خوب بخونیش(خصوصا ریاضی رو بیشتر روی تست های سراسری تاکید کن ) و بتونی از 15 تایی ک خوندی 9تاشو بزنی ب دوتا درصد 30 خوشگل تو کنکور میرسی

در مورد شیمی هم از دوست عزیزمون پرهام عزیز کمک بگیر ک قطعا خیلی میتونن کمکت کنن.

راجب زیست هم ب نظرم دیگه باید ژنتیک و ژنتیک جمعیت رو حذف کنی و حتی شایدم لازم بشه گیاهی هم حذف بشه بسته ب شرایط خودتون :Yahoo (3):  و اینم بگم ک خیلی خیلی خیلی خوب بتونی زیستو بزنی بین 40 تا 45 هستش ک خب این درصدایی ک گفتم برای قبولی در رشته ی پزشکی پردیس و آزاد مازاد جاهای دور کافیه

امیدوارم موفق باشید


راستی هرکدوم از دوستان هم نظری دارند میتونن نقل بگیرن و هرجا ک من اشتباه گفتمو بگن اینجای حرفت اشکال داره و راهنمایی اشتباه کردی

*در ضمن همه ی این درصد ها و احتمال قبولی ک براتون توضیح دادم و گفتم بر فرض این هست ک معدل تاثیرش یا کلا برداشته یا حداقل مثبت بشه*(البته اگه معدلتون بالا هست ک خب چ بهتر)

با تشکر از همگی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hamed_habibi

اره میدئنم داداش اما من عربی رو کامل بلدم ...بقیه رو نه واینکه نمیخوام برم دانشگاه فقط میخوام تو منطقه سه زیر 3000 یا 2000 بشم ابروم نره...تا سال بعد بهتر بشم کرج دندون قبول شم...صفرم نیستم مثلا مثلثات رو عالی بلدم احتمال رو بلدم صفر نیستمفایل پیوست 52777

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دمت گرم حال کردم

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش کاذنامه واسه کنکور92 میباشد...من عمومیارو بهتر میزنم وزمینم میزنم

----------


## KowsarDDC

بعضی از دوستان متاسفانه فقط حرفای ناامید کننده میزنن،مطمئن باشین هر نوع انرژی واسه طرفتون بفرستین بازتابش اول به خودتون برمی گرده،این دوستمون هم که از الان شروع کرده خوندن اگه با ساعت مطالعه ی بالای ده ساعت پیش بره قطعا می تونه زیره چهار هزارو کسب کنه چیز غیر ممکنی نیست،بقول لیتو :*
سنگین برو قوی......*

----------


## selin17

salam man ta hala faghat postaro mikhundam oonam va3 akhbare konkur vali emrooz in topic o didam fahmidam kheylia me3 manan khastam begam ke mitunid ba az hamin haala start zadan med azad ya pardis ro ghabool shid harchiam ketab dame dastetune bekhunid va hich mabhaCam hazv nakonid shoma hatman movafagh mishid :Yahoo (79):

----------


## alk1370

> نه بابا پس لابد کمتر میشه؟ یا ک نه اصلا خوده پزشکی رو شاخشه
> چرا انقد تو توهم و فضا هستین
> میخواین بدتون بیاد یا نیاد کمتر از این رتبه ها ممکن نیست.
> من دارم رو دلیل و منطق و کسایی ک دوروبرم دیدم میگم ن از رو احساس و این ک زور بم داشته باشه و مخالفت کنم و نخوام واقعیتو بپذیرم
> الکی ب کسی امید زیادی ندین بعد اگه اون نتیجه رو نگرفت دلش بشکنه
> اگه شما میتونی تو این 3 ماه بخون 2رقمی شو اصلا کیه ک بدش بیاد  ولی ببینم میتونی!!!
> تازه واسه کسی ک تاحالا هیچی نخونده و صفره این رتبه ها ک گفتم دیگه اخرشه 
> اگرم شنیدین یکی مث رستگار رحمانی و اینا...اونا کنابو قبلا جویدن! معدل بالا و ب درسا همه تسلط دارن اما کسی ک هیچی نخونده و بلد نیست این رتبه ها هم تو آرزواش میبینه.


ببین دوست عزیز!اولا که شما داری بر مبنای یه جامعه آماری محدود دور ورت قضاوت میکنی و حکم کلی میدی که این از اساس باطله و نیازی به ادامه حرفام نیست ولی بازم کامل ترش میکنم!خیلی ها تو کنکور کتاب زیست موسسه ایکس! رو میخونند.یکی با خوندنش 90 میزنه یکی دیگه 20 میزنه یکی دیگه هم منفی! خب پس تا اینجای کار که فهمیدیم کیفیت مهم هست نه چیزی دیگه! پس اگه فرضا alk1370 !  :Yahoo (79): از تابستون خونده و تا الانم به اندازه عدد آووگادرو! کتاب زیست رو خونده لزوما برتری نسبت به کسی که میخواد تازه زیست بخونه نداره!

خوب میدونید که ما ایرانی ها به چی معروفیم! بله به دقیقه 90.یه مثال فوتبالی بزنم! من خودم استقلالی هستم ولی پرسپولیس امسال حدود 15 امتیاز! رو در وقت های اضافه کسب کرد.این یعنی چی؟ یعنی امیدواری به کسب امتیاز! طی دو ماه خودشو از پایین جدول کشید و آورد بالا! این یعنی چی؟یعنی موفقیت! از اون ور استقلال چند ماه صدر نشین بود.ولی الان چند بازی افت داره! خب اینا رو ربطش بدیم به کنکور به این نتیجه میرسیم که اگه بخوایم میتونیم تو آخرین لحظات هم بهترین نتیجه رو بگیریم! اگه این دوستمون تو این چند ماه مونده به کنکور واقعا همت کنه هر رتبه ای براش دست یافتنیه.اینا امید الکی نیست.حداقل من فکر میکنم امید الکی دادن هم بهتر از نا امید کردن باشه.چون به فرموده حضرت علی بزرگترین بلا ناامیدیه.به قول معروف میگن هیچ وقت امید رو از کسی نگیر شاید ....

انشالله به همه خواسته ات میرسی دوست عزیز.فقط تلاشتو بکن توکل به خدا

----------


## Masoume

من پارسال پیش بودم. تو 3 ماه اخر خوندم البته خیلی سخت نخوندم. منطقه 3 ، 13000 شدم. 
تو ایشالا از همین الان شرو کن سخت بخون. مابقی هم با خدا.
یاعلی

----------


## alk1370

کلا همیشه هستن عده ای که از موفقیت بقیه ناراحت میشن! یادمه چند وقت پیش یه نفر تاپیک زده بود و درخواست معرفی منابع کرده بودبعدش یه نفر گفته بود که کنکور یه مسابقه است و عین میدون جنگ! چجوری شما منابعتون رو بهش معرفی میکنید! میخواد رقیب اضافه کنید!حالا طرف فکر کرده مثلا اگه بگه من فلان کتاب رو میخونم دیگه هر کی بخونه خدای اون درس میشه! نه عزیزم نه جانم اینگونه نیست.بعضی از ماها نمیخوام قبول کنیم که معمولا اونایی که خساست! علمی دارن همیشه به ضرر خودشون تموم میشه..اگه غیر این بود نمیگفتن دیگران کاشتند و ما خوردیم! ما بکاریم و دیگران بخورند!!.من شخصا ترجیح میدم دونسته هام رو به بقیه منتقل کنم حتی اینکه اون طرف قبول بشه و من نشم.

----------


## mpaarshin

اگر روزي ١٢ ساعت يا بيشتر بخوني ميتوني به زير دو هزار فكر كني ولي زير ٥٠٠ اينا ديگه يكم منطقي نيست به هرحال كنكور خوب دادن به جمع بندي خوب تكرار زياد و تست زياد و تسلط كافي نيازمنده تو اين مدت همه ي اينارو ميشه اجرا كرد ولي نه كامل و جامع


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Hello

الان هدفت چه رشته ايه؟
ببین هیچ چیز غیر ممکن نیست اگه باور کنی 
بقیه ی بچه ها حذفياتو گفتن و مطمئنا خودتم هزار بار در موردش خوندي پس من حرف تکراری نمی زنم 
فقط باید خودتو باور داشته باشی و مهم نیست اگه دیگران بگن نمی تونی تا وقتی که به خودت ایمان داشته باشی

----------


## _AHMADreza_

برای درزوس عمومی باید از جمع بندی استفاده کرد ! مثلا دیگ زبان مبتکران بدرد نمیخوره خط ویژه گاج خوبه ... دینی سیب مهروماه ادبیات سیب مهروماه و... !
برای اختصاصی مباحث مهم و ماژور خونده بشن و بقیه مباحث حذف...

----------


## وحید ی

> سلام 
> الان حدودا 3ماهی مونده تا کنکور،  
> تازه الان میخوام شروع کنم ب خوندن 
> میدونم دیر هستو...  ولی.... 
> اگ از صفر بخوام شروع کنم تاثیر خاصی داره؟
> اصلا نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم...  
> بهترین رتبه ای ک تو این مدت کم با خوندن میتونم ب دست بیارم چقدر است؟(منطقه 3)
> اصلا امیدی ب قبولی تو دانشگاه دولتی هس؟ 
> البته پارسال هم کنکور دادم...  
> ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدین


سلام چرا نشه؟
بحث امید دادن الکی نیست اتفاقا الان بهترین موقع هست ..اگه بدونی چه منبعی  و چطور بخونی و نهایت تلاشتو بکنی تضمین میدم شخصا پزشکی هم میاری
ببینید الان منابع جمع بندی تو بازار هست که با حجم کمشون چنان حرفه ای نوشته شدن که توی سه ماه درصد شما رو از صفر تو عمومیا به 60 ،70 میرسونن و تو اختصاصیا حداقل (توجه کنید حداقل) یعنی بیشتر هم امکانش هست به 50 میرسونه با این درصدا کمش پزشکی و دندان و داروی مناطق دو و سه رو میارین
توی این شرایط با این زمان تنها رمز موفقیتتون حرفه ای فکر کردن و حرفه ای خوندنه
توی همه درسا منابع جمع بندی انتخاب کنید حتی میتونید برای بعضی درسا دو تا منبع جمع بندی انتخاب کنید و تمام انرژی و تمر کزتونو  روی خوندن بذارید...

----------


## Asb

آقا من واسه پرستاری آزاد تو این سه ماه امید ندارم بعد شما از پزشکی و دندون پزشکی میگی ؟ :Y (618): 


==>javad :Yahoo (12):

----------


## وحید ی

> آقا من واسه پرستاری آزاد تو این سه ماه امید ندارم بعد شما از پزشکی و دندون پزشکی میگی ؟
> 
> 
> ==>javad


سلام 
حرف از معجزه و کاره خارق العاده نیست ما میگیم با توجه به منابع جمع بندی حرفه ای که توی بازار هست سه ماه بهترین زمانه برای تلاش کردنه...قرار نیست که توی این 3 ماه 5 جلد شیمی مبتکران که روی هم میشه 2500 صفحه رو بخونی قرار مثلا خط ویژه شیمی گاج رو با تمام قلقای تست زنی با 200 یا 300 صفحه بخونید
بقیه درسا از شیمی کم حجمتره
شما اگه نخوای درس بخونی با یک سال و 6 ماه هم نمیتونیی
باید حرفه ای فکر کنید و جانانه تلاش کنید

----------


## hanjera

من میگم  :Yahoo (1): 
ادبیات.لغات سه تا - تاریخ ادبیات - ارایه ی ادبی یه ذره هم بلد باشی یکیشو هم میتونی بزنی - قرابت معنایی هم بعضیاش راحتن...تمرکز کنی میتونی 40 - 50 بزنی
عربی  رو من کلا هیچی ازش هوش نمیکنم  :Yahoo (4):  ( نظری ندارم )
دینی : هر روز 1 ساعت برای هر درس..از دوم دبیرستان شروع کن..دوم دبیرستان بنظرم راحته حدودای 30 درصد یا 40 درصد
زبان : این درس کلا راحته.لغاتو حفظ میکنی با قواعد که قواعد رو تو چند روز میتونی کلا بلد باشی..40 درصد
-
زمین شناسی : -
ریاضی : ماتریس - دوتا امار - دوتا احتمال - یدونه هم دنباله..میتونی 20 الی 25 درصد بزنی ریاضی رو مباحث هم راحته
زیست : اینو بنظرم از دوم دبیرستان بشین کلا بخون..جانوری بنظرم راحته...ژنتیک و گیاهی رو خواستی نخون..بقیه رو خوب بخونی خوب خوب 30 درصد تا چهل درصد هم راه داره بره..اما تست باس زیاد بزنی :Yahoo (101): 
فیزیک : 4 تا سوال بزن فیزیک پیش - نخواستی هم نزن
شیمی : از دوم بخون تا سوم--انصافا راحته برای کسی که خوب بخونه...اما تو این سه ماه میشه خوند تا حدود 40 درصد ( دوباره خوانی کنی..سه بار خوانی و اینا...)( تست کنکور یاد نره )

بنظر من که با این درصد خوب میشه
فقط تو این مدت کم فقط بشین تستای کنکور سال های اخیر رو بزن یعنی کلا همه ی کنکور ..چه ریاضی چه تجربی چه داخل کشور چه خارج کشور تا نوع سوالات بیاد دستت...
البته نمیدونم امسال تجربی چند میلیارد نفر  :Yahoo (4):  ثبت نام کردن :Yahoo (4): 
اگه افراد زیاد ثبت نام کرده باشن با این درصدایی که گفتم خودم بعید میدونم بشه 20 هزار اورد رتبه ( البته شوخی کردم..اما افراد زیاد بشه نمیشه رتبه ی خوب اورد و تحصیل کرد تو دانشگاه سراسری )

----------


## وحید ی

> سلام داداش
> اینو یه فردی که 3 ساله پشت کنکوره داره بهت میگه؛ *تا وقتی پاسخبرگ رو تحویل ندادی هنوز وقت داری*!
> العاقل یکفی بالاشاره...
> چرا از صفر؟! تا حالا چیزی خوندی! چیزایی که تا حالا خوندی رو نسوزون! *مغز تابع باور است...اگه باور کنی که چیزی بلد نیستی اونچیزایی که بلد بودی رو از دست میدی!*
> تو با رتبه کاری نداشته باش! هیچکدوم از رتبه های برتر کنکور موقع خوندن اصلاً به رتبه فکر نمیکردن!



*مغز تابع باور است...اگه باور کنی که چیزی بلد نیستی اونچیزایی که بلد بودی رو از دست میدی!  عالیه موافقم*

----------


## afshin_moghtada

> چون از صفر داری شروع میکنی به نظرم نشه به ایده آل برسی.
> 
> اینایی هم  که میگن ما خودمون تونستیم دروغ میگن
> 
> اونا از قبل خوندن...
> 
> اگه از صفر شروع کنی و حدودا روزی 10ساعت بخونی همون 20k میاری -.-
> 
> اما اگه از الان واس سال بعد بخونی خیلی خوبه...





> زیست 50 به بالا؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> شوخیش هم قشنگ نیس
> 
> طرف 1سال تموم کتابو میجوئه نمیتونه 50 بزنه
> 
> واقع بین باشیم بهتره -__-


*پیشنهاد یک شرط بندی ساده
*سلام. 
من ادعا میکنم که درصد بالای 50 برای زیست تا روز کنکور، اگر صفر صفر هم باشی، کاملا ممکنه. ولی حرف زدن خالی دردی رو دوا نمیکنه. من پیشنهاد یک آزمایش عملی میدم. بنده رشتم ریاضی بوده تو دبیرستان و الان  هم کنکور ریاضی ثبت نام کردم و با درس زیست هم کاری نداشتم و اصلا نمیدونم با چه "ز" ای مینویسنش. مدارک تحصیلی و مدارک ثبت نام کنکور بنده هم موجود هست. بنابراین این بحث که قبلا خوندم و دروغ میگم که نخوندم، دیگه مطرح نیست.
حالا یک پیشنهاد. ببین اگر هستی، بسم الله.  اینایی که با این قاطعیت میگین نمیشه، دعوت میشن به یک شرط بندی. شما میگی از الان تا کنکور نمیشه زیست رو بالای 50% زد. من پیشنهادم اینه که سر 3 میلیون تومان (کل داراییم همینه وگرنه بیشتر شرط میبستم) شرط ببندیم. حالا موضوع شرط بندی چیه. یک موسسه کنکوری که شما تعیین میکنی، (موسسه ای که قبل از آزمون سوالاشو نفروشن و سوالای زیستشم به قدر کافی سخت باشه.)، برای من کنکور آزمایشی تجربی ثبت نام میکنی، به من هم اصلا نمیخواد بگی چه موسسه ای که بعدا نگی سوالاشو پیدا کردی و از این حرف ها. (فقط موسسه معتبر باشه و در تهران هم نمایندگی داشته باشه). تا کنکور حدود 90 روز وقت باقیه و شما میگی تو این مدت نمیشه زیست رو بالای 50 زد. شما تاریخ آزمون آزمایشی رو از امروز 45 روز دیگه در نظر بگیر. شرط ما این خواهد بود که من در آزمون جامعی که حداقل 45 روز از تاریخ شرط بندی فاصله  داشته باشه، زیست رو 45% میزنم.( 5% رو هم میذارم برای اتفاقات پیش بینی نشده. وگرنه 50% میگفتم.) حالا شرایط شرط بندی چیه؟
1. من در آزمون باید به همه درسا به غیر از زمین شناسی جواب بدم و درصد خوبی هم کسب کنم.(ریاضی و فیزیک 60 به بالا و شیمی 50 به بالا) نه اینکه کل وقتم رو روی زیست بذارم. 
2. من تو این مدت درسای خودم که مربوط به رشته ریاضی هست هم،  میخونم و تو آزمونای سنجش هم که ثبت نام کردم شرکت میکنم و درصد های خوبی هم اونجا میگیرم. نه  اینکه کلا همه درسا رو تعطیل کنم و فقط زیست بخونم.
3. کل مبلغ شرط بندی رو قبل اینکه شرط ببندیم در یک جای مطمئن، (مثلا پیش مدیر همین سایت) میذاریم. یعنی 3 میلیون من و 3 میلیون طرف مقابل جمعا شش میلیون تومن. 
4. *کل مبلغ 3 میلیون تومن رو هر طرف که بازنده شد، اهدا میکنه به آسایشگاه معلولین و سالمندان کهریزک تهران که هدف شرط بندی هم کار خیر باشه و نه مسائل مالی*. ولی بدون هیچ شوخی اگر باختی، پولت بهت برگردونده نمیشه.

حالا هدف من از این پیشنهاد چیه؟
1. انجام یک کار خیر یعنی کمک به آسایشگاه کهریزک
2. نشون دادن عملی اینکه آقاجون آره میشه و در نتیجه انجام یک کار خیر مهمتر، یعنی دادن امید به خیلی از دوستانی که اینجا هستن و تازه میخوان شروع کنن واسه کنکور 95 بخونن.
3. کم کردن روی بعضی ها  که پیغام میدن رتبه آوردن تورشته ریاضی آسون هست ولی برای تجربی سخت.
4. یکبار دیگه، ثابت کردن این نکته به خودم که اگه بخوام، میتونم. :Y (748):  :Y (748): 

دوستان منفی باف فکراتونو بکنید، و سریعاً جواب بدین. برای اینکه خیالتم راحت باشه، قابل ذکر هست که من در تمام 4 سال دبیرستان، هیچ موقع معدلم بالای 15 نرسیده. حالا اگه هستی بسم الله


* ماییم و نوای بی نوایی ----  بسم الله اگر حریف مایی*.

----------


## Mr.mTf

> *پیشنهاد یک شرط بندی ساده
> *
> 
> 
> * ماییم و نوای بی نوایی ----  بسم الله اگر حریف مایی*.


افشین بهت ذره ای شک ندارم....البت این موضوع احتمال وقوعش برای تو بیشتر از کس دیگه ای باشه  :Y (613): 
حیف که از بیمارستان خوشت نمیاد ...جامعه پزشکی به تو نیاز داشت  :Y (711): ...البته رشته ای که میخوای همونطور که گفتی تو ارشد به بیمارستان لینک میشه
امیدوارم تو اینده همکار بشیم و همو ببینیم مهندس  :Y (709): 
پ.ن:قلیون نکشید  :Yahoo (82):   :Yahoo (23):

----------


## M-95

> سلام چرا نشه؟
> بحث امید دادن الکی نیست اتفاقا الان بهترین موقع هست ..اگه بدونی چه منبعی  و چطور بخونی و نهایت تلاشتو بکنی تضمین میدم شخصا پزشکی هم میاری
> ببینید الان منابع جمع بندی تو بازار هست که با حجم کمشون چنان حرفه ای نوشته شدن که توی سه ماه درصد شما رو از صفر تو عمومیا به 60 ،70 میرسونن و تو اختصاصیا حداقل (توجه کنید حداقل) یعنی بیشتر هم امکانش هست به 50 میرسونه با این درصدا کمش پزشکی و دندان و داروی مناطق دو و سه رو میارین
> توی این شرایط با این زمان تنها رمز موفقیتتون حرفه ای فکر کردن و حرفه ای خوندنه
> توی همه درسا منابع جمع بندی انتخاب کنید حتی میتونید برای بعضی درسا دو تا منبع جمع بندی انتخاب کنید و تمام انرژی و تمر کزتونو  روی خوندن بذارید...


سلام.
ببخشید میشه بیشتر راهنمایی کنید؟
منظورتون از منابع جمع بندی چه کتابایی هستن؟

----------


## alk1370

> من میگم 
> ادبیات.لغات سه تا - تاریخ ادبیات - ارایه ی ادبی یه ذره هم بلد باشی یکیشو هم میتونی بزنی - قرابت معنایی هم بعضیاش راحتن...تمرکز کنی میتونی 40 - 50 بزنی
> عربی  رو من کلا هیچی ازش هوش نمیکنم  ( نظری ندارم )
> دینی : هر روز 1 ساعت برای هر درس..از دوم دبیرستان شروع کن..دوم دبیرستان بنظرم راحته حدودای 30 درصد یا 40 درصد
> زبان : این درس کلا راحته.لغاتو حفظ میکنی با قواعد که قواعد رو تو چند روز میتونی کلا بلد باشی..40 درصد
> -
> زمین شناسی : -
> ریاضی : ماتریس - دوتا امار - دوتا احتمال - یدونه هم دنباله..میتونی 20 الی 25 درصد بزنی ریاضی رو مباحث هم راحته
> زیست : اینو بنظرم از دوم دبیرستان بشین کلا بخون..جانوری بنظرم راحته...ژنتیک و گیاهی رو خواستی نخون..بقیه رو خوب بخونی خوب خوب 30 درصد تا چهل درصد هم راه داره بره..اما تست باس زیاد بزنی
> ...


داداش یه چیزی در مورد قسمت آخر حرفات بگم!
بر همگان ثابت شده(!) که کنکور تجربی اگر 1 میلیارد نفر هم شرکت کننده داشته باشه! رقابت بین 40 تا 50 هزار نفر از داوطلباس.دلیل رو الان میگم!

کنکور تجربی 94:

تعداد حاضرین *451958 نفر*
*درصد بالای 50*
درس ریاضی *2095نفر*
درس زیست *4855نفر*
درس فیزیک *2151 نفر*
درس شیمی *6474نفر*

برا عمومی ها هم بود ولی الان پیداش نکردم تو عمومیها تا اونجای که یادمه آمار بالای 50 هر درس زیر 20 هزار نفر بود

این آمار نشان می دهد که اکثر شرکت کنندگان در کنکور سیاهی لشکر هستند!

اینا به نقل از یه سنجش بوده!یه سری به پیک سنجش بزنید اطلاعات جامعی گیرتون میاد تو انجمن هم سرچ کنید هست.فکر میکنم با این توضیحات بنده و سایر دوستان دیگه جای هیچ شک و شبهه ای باقی نمیمونه برا موفقیت.مگه اینکه نخوام بخونیم که اونوقت اگه یک قرن هم زمان داشته باشیم بازم کمه!

----------


## _7challenger6_

قرار بود تا کنکور  انجمن نیام اما گفتم بیام به این دوستمون کمکی بکنم. ببین عزیزم نظر خودت  چیه ؟ به نظرت اگر از الان بخونی میشه ؟ اگر جوابت آره ست برنامه بریز تلاش  کن براش بجنگ بهش برس. ببین من که نمیدونم وضعیتت چطوریه . پس نمیتونم بگم  چی کار کنی . اینایی که بهت میگن فلان کن بسان کن خودشون یه نسخه واسه  خودشون بپیچن . ببین تا حالا شده یه درسی رو نخونده باشی شب امتحان بخونی  نتیجه بگیری . این فرصت باقی مانده شب امتحان کنکوره . اگر خوب ازش استفاده  کنی شب امتحانی نتیجه میگیری . ببین اولو آخره همه ی کتاب های بازار یکیه.  حالا بعضیاشون بهترن بعضیاشون ازاونا یه کمی پایین ترن . من خودم پارسال  عربی رو دستو پا شکسته با آبی فلمچی کار کردم تو کنکور 40 زدم .بر اساس  شرایط خودت تصمیم بگیر . یه مقلد نباش .من پارسال زبان کل لغات و قواعد رو  تو کنکور درست زدم . امسال میدونم لغات و قواعد رو میتونم تو یه نصف روز جم  کنم .الان بیشتر رو کلوز ومتن کار میکنم . هر کتابی رو که به نطر خودت  خوبه بگیر مردونه کار کن . منتظر تایید من نباش که اگه از الان شروع کنی  میشه یا نه ؟ چون نمیدونم .یه جمله دارم که میگه : اون که به حرف دیگران زندگی میکنه همون بهتر که زندگی نکنه.  همه بعد از کنکور حسرت این رو میخورن که 100 % خودشونو نشون ندادن .  بهترین تلاشتو بکن شد شد نشد به درک . حداقلش حسرت نمیخوری که چرا تلاشت رو  نکردی . انسان اشرف مخلوقاته . این روشنایی درون ماست که مارو میترسونه نه تاریکیه درون ما . حتما این جمله ی کلیشه ای رو شنیدی: اگر بقیه تونستن تو هم میتونی .بزار بهت بگم اگر بقیه تونستن تو هم با روش متفاوت از دیگران میتونی . ما همه منحصر به فردیم .چون با هم فرق داریم . هوشمون وخانوادمون وپایه ی تحصلیمون و حتی نور محل مطالعمون با هم فرق داره .پس خودت باش و100 % رو نشون بده . ببین مهم نیست به اون چیزی که میخوای بهش میرسی یانه .مهم اون اراده ای هست که از خودت نشون میدی .مهم اون شخصیتیه که از خودت میسازی . این جمله رو نه فقط به تو بلکه به همه مگم :یا به اندازه ی تلاشتون آرزو کنید یا به اندازه ی آرزوتون تلاش.

----------


## _amirho3ein

سلام 
ممنونم ازین که وقت گذاشتیدو جواب دادید



> سلام دوست عزیز
> چرا از الان؟ قبلش هی هرچقد میگفتن بخون چرا نخوندی؟ نکنه انتظار پزشکی هم داری؟
> اینجور تاپیکا تکرارین
> اگه از الان تا خوده کنکور روزی 13 14ساعت مفید بتونی بخونی حدودای 2هزار اینا میشی در حالت خوشبینانه البته بستگی ب پایه درست داره
> اما ب نظر خودم ب شخصه کسایی ک مثل شما هستن اصلا اون انگیزه و اراده و پشتکارعالی و بی وقفه رو ندارن...شاید از هر 10000هزار نفر 1 نفر
> اکثرا 2روز تا مرز 10ساعت میخونن...


دوست عزیز
والا من انتطار پزشکی و این رتبه های تخیلیو(با توجه ب وضعیتم) ..  ندارم... 
زیر 10هزارم عمرا بتونم بیارم اینجور ک ب نظرمیاد ،  و اینکه خیلی وقت بزارم برا درس خوندن روزی 9،10ساعت(اگ کلاس دانشگاه نداشته باشم، رشتم زیست-گرایش گیاهی) 




> پاشو پاشو تا دیر نشده منم خودم یکی از اونام که تازه شروع کردم


عه جدا؟ :d



> سلام. اینا رو برای کسایی (از رشته ی تجربی) میگم که تا حالا تقریبا هیچی نخوندن و می خوان تربیت معلم یا پیرا پزشکی قبول بشن 
> 
> *ادبیات:*
>  از  کتاب ادبیات در ده روز (که تو نت هست) لغاتش رو پرینت بگیرین و روزانه  ....... 
> *عربی:*
> اول  ظرف 10 روز کتابای درسی سال اول تا سوم رو بخونید و مباحثی رو که  اشکال  داشتید..... 
> *دین و زندگی:*
> اول  دینی آفبا با...... 
> *زبان انگلیسی:*
> ...


ممونم،  فقط یک سوال
من مثلا درسایی مثل عربی و ادبیاتو اصلا نمیتونم بفهمم، راه حل خاصی مد نظرتون هست،  اگه امسال نشه، 
 بازم تلاشمو میکنم... 
برا سال بعد(میشه سومین کنکورم  :Yahoo (94): )




> سلام داداش
> اینو یه فردی که 3 ساله پشت کنکوره داره بهت میگه؛ *تا وقتی پاسخبرگ رو تحویل ندادی هنوز وقت داری*!
> العاقل یکفی بالاشاره...
> چرا از صفر؟! تا حالا چیزی خوندی! چیزایی که تا حالا خوندی رو نسوزون! *مغز تابع باور است...اگه باور کنی که چیزی بلد نیستی اونچیزایی که بلد بودی رو از دست میدی!*
> تو با رتبه کاری نداشته باش! هیچکدوم از رتبه های برتر کنکور موقع خوندن اصلاً به رتبه فکر نمیکردن!


از صفر صفر هم نه، مثلا درسایی مثل زیست(پیش)فصول 4،5،6،7،9،10 رو پارسال خیلی خوندمشون و تست زدم،  قطعا باید با دو بار خوندن ساده یادم بیاد... (ولی اصلا ترکیبیای که تو کنکور میادو حساب نکرده بودم :Yahoo (21): ) 
زبانم هم بدک نیست خیلی اسونه راحت یاد میگیرمش... 
و چند تا درس دیگه در حد مفهومی... 



> چون از صفر داری شروع میکنی به نظرم نشه به ایده آل برسی.
> 
> اینایی هم  که میگن ما خودمون تونستیم دروغ میگن
> 
> اونا از قبل خوندن...
> 
> اگه از صفر شروع کنی و حدودا روزی 10ساعت بخونی همون 20k میاری -.-
> 
> اما اگه از الان واس سال بعد بخونی خیلی خوبه...


صفر صفر هم نه ... 
ولی میخوام تمام تلاشمو بکنم ،
 20kاگ بشم راضیم خداییش
در حد پرستاری (این یکی چون از وضعیت کارش مطمئن ام، آزاد هم باشه میرم) 
اگ هم نشه فقط از دانشگاه 2ترم مرخصی مجب
ورم بگیرم واس سال بعد بخونم (سربازی نرم  :Yahoo (94): )




> سلام 
> حرف از معجزه و کاره خارق العاده نیست ما میگیم با توجه به منابع جمع بندی حرفه ای که توی بازار هست سه ماه بهترین زمانه برای تلاش کردنه...قرار نیست که توی این 3 ماه 5 جلد شیمی مبتکران که روی هم میشه 2500 صفحه رو بخونی قرار مثلا خط ویژه شیمی گاج رو با تمام قلقای تست زنی با 200 یا 300 صفحه بخونید
> بقیه درسا از شیمی کم حجمتره
> شما اگه نخوای درس بخونی با یک سال و 6 ماه هم نمیتونیی
> باید حرفه ای فکر کنید و جانانه تلاش کنید


دوست عزیز میشه چند تا ازین منابع ک فشرده و کامل توضیح داده دروس رو 
برای کتابایی مثل زیست شیمی و فیزیک معرفی کنید  :Yahoo (1): 






> قرار بود تا کنکور  انجمن نیام اما گفتم بیام به این دوستمون کمکی بکنم. ببین عزیزم نظر خودت  چیه ؟ به نظرت اگر از الان بخونی میشه ؟ اگر جوابت آره ست برنامه بریز تلاش  کن براش بجنگ بهش برس. ببین من که نمیدونم وضعیتت چطوریه . پس نمیتونم بگم  چی کار کنی . اینایی که بهت میگن فلان کن بسان کن خودشون یه نسخه واسه  خودشون بپیچن . ببین تا حالا شده یه درسی رو نخونده باشی شب امتحان بخونی  نتیجه بگیری . این فرصت باقی مانده شب امتحان کنکوره . اگر خوب ازش استفاده  کنی شب امتحانی نتیجه میگیری . ببین اولو آخره همه ی کتاب های بازار یکیه.  حالا بعضیاشون بهترن بعضیاشون ازاونا یه کمی پایین ترن . من خودم پارسال  عربی رو دستو پا شکسته با آبی فلمچی کار کردم تو کنکور 40 زدم .بر اساس  شرایط خودت تصمیم بگیر . یه مقلد نباش .من پارسال زبان کل لغات و قواعد رو  تو کنکور درست زدم . امسال میدونم لغات و قواعد رو میتونم تو یه نصف روز جم  کنم .الان بیشتر رو کلوز ومتن کار میکنم . هر کتابی رو که به نطر خودت  خوبه بگیر مردونه کار کن . منتظر تایید من نباش که اگه از الان شروع کنی  میشه یا نه ؟ چون نمیدونم .یه جمله دارم که میگه : اون که به حرف دیگران زندگی میکنه همون بهتر که زندگی نکنه.  همه بعد از کنکور حسرت این رو میخورن که 100 % خودشونو نشون ندادن .  بهترین تلاشتو بکن شد شد نشد به درک . حداقلش حسرت نمیخوری که چرا تلاشت رو  نکردی .......


ممنونم،  و اینکه این جملتون واقعا عالی بود 
تمام تلاشتو بکن،  نشد ب دردک... 
و واقعا هم میخوام،فقط خیلی سر در گمم
ک چیکار کنم چیکار نکنم چون هرکسی یه چیزی میگه...
،،،، 
از تمام کسایی ک وقت گذاشتنو جواب دادن و کلی امید کمال تشکر را دارم...

----------


## laleh74

> *پیشنهاد یک شرط بندی ساده
> **ماییم و نوای بی نوایی ----  بسم الله اگر حریف مایی*.


شما همونی نیستید که راجبه سم زداییه بدن باهاتون صحبت کردم؟؟؟

به نظرم نذاشتین سم زدایی انجام بشه :Yahoo (21): 

من الان 3میلیون ریال پول دارم که دوشنبه هفته دیگه باید بدم شهریه کلاس فیزیک..تا سال دیگه این شرط بندی رو معلق نگه دارین تا 3میلیون تومان رو جمع کنم :Yahoo (21): 

#رَدی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _amirho3ein


سلام 
الان حدودا 3ماهی مونده تا کنکور،  
تازه الان میخوام شروع کنم ب خوندن 
میدونم دیر هستو...  ولی.... 
اگ از صفر بخوام شروع کنم تاثیر خاصی داره؟
اصلا نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم...  
بهترین رتبه ای ک تو این مدت کم با خوندن میتونم ب دست بیارم چقدر است؟(منطقه 3)
اصلا امیدی ب قبولی تو دانشگاه دولتی هس؟ 
البته پارسال هم کنکور دادم...  
ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدین



داداش گوش کن من کاری به بقیه ندارم که چی بهت گفتن ...
پستا رو هم نخوندم چون معلومه که چی بهت میکن ...
خوب گوش کن ببین چی بهت میگم ...
اولا این که بجای زدن این تاپک میرفتی پا درست خیییلییی بهتر بود تا بیای اینجا این سوالو بپرسی و جوابایی ازقبل مشخصن چین رو بشنوی ...

پارسال که با این کنکور آسان است کلاهبردار همراه شدم که خدا ملیون سرم کلا گذاشت ( با عرض معذرت حرومشون بشه مثه گوشت ... ) دیدم اصلا نتیجه نمیگیرم با دی وی دیاشون کلا همشو گذاشتم کنار .

دوباره از اول فروردین 94 شرو کردم به خوندن .

ینی دوباره از صفر شرو کردمو تو 75 روز رتبم شد 5 هزار ...

شنیدی چی گفتم؟؟؟؟؟

رتبم شد 5000 تازه میتونستم رتبم هم زیر 2000 هم بیاد اما این کنکور آسان است بدبختم کرد که از ریاضی و فیزیکش دوباره مثه یه احمق استفاده کردم و ریاضیم شد منفی4 و فیزیکمم شد منفی3

اگه همون گاج نقرره ای رو میخوندم حد اقل تو هر کدوم 30 درصد میزدم ... تا الان دیگه حدددددددددداقللللل ...داشتم پزشکی پردیس میخوندم اینم درصدام ...


ادبیات : 32%

عربی : 31%

دینی : 56%

زبان : 40%

زمین : 0%

ریاضی : 4%-

زیست : 30%

فیزیک : 3%-

شیمی : 72%

رتبه: 5000 منطقه 3


حالا دیگه خود دانی تو 95 روز بینم چیکار میخای بکنی ...

میخای بخابی به امید سال بعد یا ...*

----------


## king of konkur

> سلام 
> الان حدودا 3ماهی مونده تا کنکور،  
> تازه الان میخوام شروع کنم ب خوندن 
> میدونم دیر هستو...  ولی.... 
> اگ از صفر بخوام شروع کنم تاثیر خاصی داره؟
> اصلا نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم...  
> بهترین رتبه ای ک تو این مدت کم با خوندن میتونم ب دست بیارم چقدر است؟(منطقه 3)
> اصلا امیدی ب قبولی تو دانشگاه دولتی هس؟ 
> البته پارسال هم کنکور دادم...  
> ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدین


داداش هیچوقت دیر نیس
بخدا الان وقت کمی نیس
تو ک صفر صفر نیستی
با ی برنامه ریزی خوب
با ی ساعت مطالعه بالا میتونی ی رتبه خوب بدست بیاری
ماه رمضون جبران کن
خیلی ها ماه رمضون افت میکنن
از دروس فصل هایی ک مطمئنی میتونیو انتخاب کن
بسم الله
منم دعا کن.مثه خودت کنکوریم
یا علی

----------


## پریسان1375

> از الان به قدرت اینطور که گفتم بخونی ادبیات 50 میشی عربی 60 دینی 70 زبان 50     ریاضی 30 زیست 50 به بالا    فیزیک 40   شیمی 50 به بالا
> 
> البته ریاضی و فیزیک رو فقط بخش های اسون و نمره بیارو بخون . 
> 
> ریاضی : احتمال و حد و مشتق و انتگرال و...
> فیزیک : پیش 2 و حرکت و گاز و فشار و مغناطیس و القا
> البته توی درس های دیگه هم حذف کن . مثلا اعلال رو حذف کن از عربی
> لغت یا زبان فارسی رو حذف کن
> گیاهی یا زنتیک یا جفتش رو حذف کن
> ...


ببخشید منم این مشکلو دارم واقعا اکه زنتیک و گیاهی رو حذف کنم میشه سی درصد زد؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## .Mohamad.

نمیدونم بعضی ها که فاز منفی میدن قصدشون چیه ؟ ی دوستی داشتم میگفت من به همه میگم امیدی نیست و... که رقیبام کم بشه . بعدشم پرستاری آزاد زاهدان قبول شد خودش !!! :Yahoo (77): 
بابا بیخیال. طرف خودشو عالم گرفته واسه ما. دختر درستو بخون به زور شوهرت ندن.  :Yahoo (56): 


*روش قبولی توی کنکور 95 از الان 

تهیه منابع زیر :
ادبیات یک کتاب تست . 
دی وی دی عربی گاج ( 20 هزار تومان ) و کتاب عربی کامل گاج یا تخته سیاه
دانلود رایگان دینی آفبا + کتاب گاج یا الگو
زبان کیاسالار یا گاج
ریاضی آفبا + یک کتاب تست . یا کتاب خط ویژه گاج
کتاب درسی زیست + الگو و اگر خواستی زیست گیاهی چلاجور
جمع بندی فیزیک افبا یا ونوس + یک کتاب تست مناسب
شیمی خط ویژه گاج + آزمون شیمی فار

روزی 14 به بالا ساعت مطالعه
اعتماد به نفس
حذف تلگرام و انجمن و...

کنارش اگه خواستی ریتالین هم میتونی بخوری . من خودم استفاده کردم و مشکلی نداشت . 

هر روز اول صبح یک فنجان قهوه اصل و عصر هم یک فنجان

با دقت درستو بخون . همه مباحثو نمیخواد بخونی . برای ریاضی و فیزیک 50 درصد دروس رو بخون  . و واسه زیست و شیمی 80 درصد دروس . یک برنامه ریزی هم بخر که درست پیش رفته باشه. مث مار و پله .

البته میتونی خودت هم برنامه بچینی . 
*

----------


## .Mohamad.

> ببخشید منم این مشکلو دارم واقعا اکه زنتیک و گیاهی رو حذف کنم میشه سی درصد زد؟؟؟؟؟


برعکس خودم که از برنامه مارو پله استفاده کردم دیدیم گفته یا ژنتیک یا گیاهی تعجب کردم . اخه فکر میکردم نصف تست ها گیاهی و زنتیکه . همین امروز کنکور 94 داخل و خارج کشور رو نگاه کردم اینم چیزایی که خودم دراوردم

فصل8 پیش 6 تست
6 تست گیاهی
 6تست ژنتیک تست دوم ( بجز گیاهی )
12 تست سوم ( جز گیاهی )
21 تست پیش دانشگاهی ( شامل فصل 5 و 8 هم میشه ! )

امروز فصل 8 پیش رو خوندم . دیدیم هیچ ربطی به گیاهی نداره ولی گیاهی رو میتونن بهش ربط بدن . 

حدود 25 درصد زیست میشه زنتیک و گیاهی

----------


## پریسان1375

> درود حامد جان.
> 
> خوبی داداش؟
> 
> نیازی ب کم کردن روی کسی نیس. شما رتبه یک بشی یا 100000 اول از همه نفع یا ضررش برا خودتون خواهد بود. 
> 
> 
> استارتر عزیز خودتونم قبول دارید ک عقب هستین و این خیلی خوبه. ولی خب نمیشه همینطور دست رو دست گذاشت و حسرت خورد که
> 
> ...


حذف ژنتیک یعنی دقاقا چیا؟؟یعنی فصل 5و6و7و8سوم و5پیش یا فقط 8سوم و پنج پیش؟؟؟ من با زیست خیلی مشکل دارم به سی هم برسم به خدا بسمه ایا با حذف گیاهی و ژنتیک میشه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

این ریتالین چیه ،چطوری میشه تهیه ش کرد?

----------


## صادق خان

> سلام دوست عزیز
> چرا از الان؟ قبلش هی هرچقد میگفتن بخون چرا نخوندی؟ نکنه انتظار پزشکی هم داری؟
> اینجور تاپیکا تکرارین
> اگه از الان تا خوده کنکور روزی 13 14ساعت مفید بتونی بخونی حدودای 2هزار اینا میشی در حالت خوشبینانه البته بستگی ب پایه درست داره
> اما ب نظر خودم ب شخصه کسایی ک مثل شما هستن اصلا اون انگیزه و اراده و پشتکارعالی و بی وقفه رو ندارن...شاید از هر 10000هزار نفر 1 نفر
> اکثرا 2روز تا مرز 10ساعت میخونن و بعد روز سوم دوباره افت و....میرن سر خونه اول.چون اینجوری بار اومدن!
> حالا استثناهاییم هست یدفه کولاک میکنن اما خب همه ک استثنا نیستن!
> بعضیاهم تاپیک میزنن ک بقیه بگن اره میتونی و بخودش ببگه میتونم و بره تو توهم و هی بگه از فردا از فردا از فردا....
> من با این تاپیکا مخالفم.خودمم پارسال جز این دسته بودم تو فضا بودم
> ...


ایشالا همه موفق شن .
ولی نظرتو نمیدادی بهتر بود انگیزی نمیدی 
چوب لا چخش نذا

----------


## صادق خان

داداش بخون 
اگه قبول نشدی 
 بزن تو گوش جرار پیکه :Yahoo (4): 

ن ناموسان بخون حذاقل خودت راضی باشی
امروز همون فردایی ک دیروز قول دادی شرو کنی

----------


## Amin97

دوستان عربی رو تو این وقت باقی مونده میشه از روی گاج جامع کامل خوند ؟! اگر نمیشه یک کتاب جمع بندی که خوب توضیح داده معرفی کنید که بعدش فقط بریم تستا کنکور و بزنیم ببینیم چی میشه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> دوستان عربی رو تو این وقت باقی مونده میشه از روی گاج جامع کامل خوند ؟! اگر نمیشه یک کتاب جمع بندی که خوب توضیح داده معرفی کنید که بعدش فقط بریم تستا کنکور و بزنیم ببینیم چی میشه


تقریبا سه ماه مونده و دو کتاب اسان عربی!!
تو برنامه ی مدون یک مشاور با هفته ای 1 درس دو سه بار مرور میکنیم خخخ و شما میگید میشه عایا؟!!

----------


## emprator227

سلام. یک پیشنهاد میکنم اگه گوش کردی اره میشه تو این مدت باقی مونده به بهترین جا ها رسید.
1-من خودم تازه شروع کردم و میبینم میشه به جاهای خوبی رسید به شرطی که بشینی پای درس و نگی از فردا و اگه یک روز دیر بیدار شدی یا کار داشتی از هر وقت وقتت ازاد شد شروع کن حتی شده 2 ساعت.
2-یک برنامه بریز برای خودت یا تهیه کن و بشین بر اساس اون بخون و دور این انجمن و اینترنت رو خط بکش. من تازه دارم میفهمم که توی این انجمن معجزه ای پیدا نمیشه.مثلا اگه کسی گفت نمیشه توی این مدت به جایی برسی نمیرسی یا اکه گفت میرسی به 2 هزار رتبت 2000 میشه.باز صد هزار مرتبه شکر چند نفر اینجا پیدا میشه که امید بدن به ادم. چند تا یوزر هم هستن توی هر تاپیکی که میپرسن شروع از الان و اینجور چیزی بدو بدو میان مینویسن نه نمیشه برو بخواب.یکی هم نیست بهشون بگه کسی مجبورتون کرده هر جا میرسه نظر بدین؟
کلام اخر برو بشین بخون خودت کم کم لذت میبری از خوندن فقط به شرط اینکه پای درس بشینی حتی شده به زود در اویل کار.

----------


## پریسان1375

> برعکس خودم که از برنامه مارو پله استفاده کردم دیدیم گفته یا ژنتیک یا گیاهی تعجب کردم . اخه فکر میکردم نصف تست ها گیاهی و زنتیکه . همین امروز کنکور 94 داخل و خارج کشور رو نگاه کردم اینم چیزایی که خودم دراوردم
> 
> فصل8 پیش 6 تست
> 6 تست گیاهی
>  6تست ژنتیک تست دوم ( بجز گیاهی )
> 12 تست سوم ( جز گیاهی )
> 21 تست پیش دانشگاهی ( شامل فصل 5 و 8 هم میشه ! )
> 
> امروز فصل 8 پیش رو خوندم . دیدیم هیچ ربطی به گیاهی نداره ولی گیاهی رو میتونن بهش ربط بدن . 
> ...


ممنون که جوابم دادین پس با این اوصاف اگه ژنتیک و گیاهی رو حذف کنم و بچسبم به بقیش بعتر میشه نتیجه کرفت؟؟؟فقط این که سوالای زیست ترکیبی ان مشکل ساز نمیشه وقتی میخوام این دوتا رو حذف کنم>؟؟؟؟؟؟واینکه منظورتون از ژنتیک فصلا5و6و7و8سوم و5پیش هست یا فقط 5پیش و 8سوم؟؟؟؟؟ممنونم :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> حذف ژنتیک یعنی دقاقا چیا؟؟یعنی فصل 5و6و7و8سوم و5پیش یا فقط 8سوم و پنج پیش؟؟؟ من با زیست خیلی مشکل دارم به سی هم برسم به خدا بسمه ایا با حذف گیاهی و ژنتیک میشه؟؟؟؟؟


درود.

حذف ژنتیک یعنی دقیقا فصل 6 و 7 و 8 سوم + فصل 5 پیش.


معلومه ک میشه با حذف اینا ب درصد سی هم رسید. شما فقط بیولوژِی و پیش 2 رو بخونید اینا خودشون حداقل 30 درصد تست های کنکور خواهند بود :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _7challenger6_

*روش قبولی توی کنکور 95 از الان 

تهیه منابع زیر :
ادبیات یک کتاب تست . 
دی وی دی عربی گاج ( 20 هزار تومان ) و کتاب عربی کامل گاج یا تخته سیاه
دانلود رایگان دینی آفبا + کتاب گاج یا الگو
زبان کیاسالار یا گاج
ریاضی آفبا + یک کتاب تست . یا کتاب خط ویژه گاج
کتاب درسی زیست + الگو و اگر خواستی زیست گیاهی چلاجور
جمع بندی فیزیک افبا یا ونوس + یک کتاب تست مناسب
شیمی خط ویژه گاج + آزمون شیمی فار

روزی 14 به بالا ساعت مطالعه
اعتماد به نفس
حذف تلگرام و انجمن و...

کنارش اگه خواستی ریتالین هم میتونی بخوری . من خودم استفاده کردم و مشکلی نداشت . 

هر روز اول صبح یک فنجان قهوه اصل و عصر هم یک فنجان

با دقت درستو بخون . همه مباحثو نمیخواد بخونی . برای ریاضی و فیزیک 50 درصد دروس رو بخون  . و واسه زیست و شیمی 80 درصد دروس . یک برنامه ریزی هم بخر که درست پیش رفته باشه. مث مار و پله .

البته میتونی خودت هم برنامه بچینی . 
*[/quote]

ده بار گفتم دوباره میگم واسه همه یه نسخه نپیچید . مثلا یه نفر زبانش خوبه باید نگهش داره . عربیش ضعیفه باید با کتابای قوتری کار کنه . من نمیگم این منابعی که دوستان میگن بده . میگم هر کسی باید بدونه چه چیزی خوبه براش و از چه چیزی بهتر نتیجه میگیره . شما آقای امیر حسین مگه خدا بهتون عقل نداده . هیچ کسی تو رو بهتر از خودت نمیشناسه . درضمن رتبه برتر ها مگه همه یه کتابو میخوندن . یه سری از لقمه ی مهروماه دینی نتیجه گرفتن یه سری ها از آیات ونکات گاج . پس کتابایی رو که به نظر خودت خوبه بگیر وتلاش کن.

----------


## پریسان1375

> درود.
> 
> حذف ژنتیک یعنی دقیقا فصل 6 و 7 و 8 سوم + فصل 5 پیش.
> 
> 
> معلومه ک میشه با حذف اینا ب درصد سی هم رسید. شما فقط بیولوژِی و پیش 2 رو بخونید اینا خودشون حداقل 30 درصد تست های کنکور خواهند بود


خب از بس هی همه میگن همشو بخون چون ترکیبی میاد منم عین این منگلا پیش خودم میگم یا همش یا هیچیششش   پس با وجود ترکیبی بودن سوالا بازم میشه به سی رسید ؟؟  ممنونم از اینکه وقت گذاشتین :Yahoo (112):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> خب از بس هی همه میگن همشو بخون چون ترکیبی میاد منم عین این منگلا پیش خودم میگم یا همش یا هیچیششش   پس با وجود ترکیبی بودن سوالا بازم میشه به سی رسید ؟؟  ممنونم از اینکه وقت گذاشتین


بله میشه. فقط باید این فصل هایی ک گفتمو کامل کامل بخونید و زیاد مرور کنید :Yahoo (76): 

ایشالا ک موفق باشید

بدرود

----------


## alk1370

> خب از بس هی همه میگن همشو بخون چون ترکیبی میاد منم عین این منگلا پیش خودم میگم یا همش یا هیچیششش   پس با وجود ترکیبی بودن سوالا بازم میشه به سی رسید ؟؟  ممنونم از اینکه وقت گذاشتین



درود!
در تگمیل حرفای دوستان

اول
 زیست مولکولی
 ۱ و ۲ سال دوم + ۵ سال سوم + ۱ و ۲ سال چهارم

 دوم
 ژنتیک
 ۶، ۷ و ۸ سال سوم + ۵ سال چهارم

 سوم
 گیاهی
 ۳ سال دوم + قسمت آخر فصل ۶ سال دوم + ۹ و ۱۰ سال سوم

 چهارم
 دستگاه‌های بدن
 ۴، ۵، ۶، ۷ و ۸ سال دوم + ۱، ۲، ۳، ۴ و ۱۱ سال سوم

 پنجم
 متابولیسم
 ۸ پیش‌دانشگاهی

 ششم
 چرخه‌ها
 ۹، ۱۰ و ۱۱ پیش‌دانشگاهی + ۹ سال سوم

 هفتم
 متفرقه‌ها
 ۳، ۴، ۶ و ۷ سال چهارم



شما در بدترین حالت برای ژنتیک و گیاهی 40 درصد حساب کن.میمونه 60 درصد دیگه که فرض میگیریم 10 درصدش هم نمیزنی میتونی برای 50 آماده شی!در صورت تمایل یه پ.خ بده تا بگم چه کار کنی برا کسب درصد 40 تا 50

----------


## alk1370

استارتر عزیز در صورت تمایل یه سری به اینجا بزن مشاور دبیرستان شریف که خودش دبیر زیست هست یه سری فایلهای صوتی گذاشته در مورد زیست و بقیه درسا که چه فصلهایی رو بخونیم که 40 تا 50 درصد هر درسی رو  کاسب بشیم!انظر من اینه که مطابق با چیزایی که ایشون میگن پیش برو تو هر درس بعدش اگه وقت اضافه آوردی تو درسای مورد علاقه ات مباحث بیشتری هم بخون حداقل اینجوری خیالت از یه میانگین حدود 40 تا 50 درصدی راحته!

http://forum.sanatisharif.ir/categor...84%D8%A7%D8%A1

----------


## .Mohamad.

> خب از بس هی همه میگن همشو بخون چون ترکیبی میاد منم عین این منگلا پیش خودم میگم یا همش یا هیچیششش   پس با وجود ترکیبی بودن سوالا بازم میشه به سی رسید ؟؟  ممنونم از اینکه وقت گذاشتین


خواهش میکنم. 
بله که میشه . ربط داره . مثلا فصل 8 به تمام فصول ربط داره. و فصل های مولکولی 
اما بحث گیاهی کاملا بحثی جداست . و ژنتیک هم جداست . حتی ژنتیک فصل 8 سوم در عین ارتباط سوالاتش هیچ ربطی به فصل 5 و 6 و 7 ندارد .یعنی مثلا وقتی درباره دوک تقسیم یا مراحل میتوز و میوز صحبت کرده ، یک سری مبحث ساده س . به قول اقای خورسند مفهومی بخونید اعتماد به نفس و توکل به خدا داشته باشید قبولی با خدا

----------


## وحید ی

> سلام.
> ببخشید میشه بیشتر راهنمایی کنید؟
> منظورتون از منابع جمع بندی چه کتابایی هستن؟


سلام منابع جمع بندی انتشارات مثل خط ویژه ها.الان خیلی سبز و مهر و ماه جمع بندیای خوبی داره
الان وقت مفصل خوندن و تست زیاد نیست الان با کمترین تست باید بهترین نتیجه رو گرفت
مثلا توی شیمی الان باید جمع بندی مبتکران یا خط ویزه اگه بود رو بخونید نه کتابای حجیم با دو سه هزار تست
تو انتخاب منابع جمع بندی هم دقت کنید

----------


## thedude

این تاپیک عالی بود !!! از هر نظر ...مرسی همه رفقایی که نظر مثبت و منطقی دادن خیلی از ابهاماتم برطرف شد فقط خواستم بگم دمتون گرم.

----------


## thedude

> سلام منابع جمع بندی انتشارات مثل خط ویژه ها.الان خیلی سبز و مهر و ماه جمع بندیای خوبی داره
> الان وقت مفصل خوندن و تست زیاد نیست الان با کمترین تست باید بهترین نتیجه رو گرفت
> مثلا توی شیمی الان باید جمع بندی مبتکران یا خط ویزه اگه بود رو بخونید نه کتابای حجیم با دو سه هزار تست
> تو انتخاب منابع جمع بندی هم دقت کنید


دادا برای زبان فارسی هم جمع بندی هست؟؟ من تو ادبیات گیر زبان فارسیم 2 تا هم از 5 تا بتونم بزنم خیلی عالی میشه

----------


## lvjqd

> استارتر عزیز در صورت تمایل یه سری به اینجا بزن مشاور دبیرستان شریف که خودش دبیر زیست هست یه سری فایلهای صوتی گذاشته در مورد زیست و بقیه درسا که چه فصلهایی رو بخونیم که 40 تا 50 درصد هر درسی رو  کاسب بشیم!انظر من اینه که مطابق با چیزایی که ایشون میگن پیش برو تو هر درس بعدش اگه وقت اضافه آوردی تو درسای مورد علاقه ات مباحث بیشتری هم بخون حداقل اینجوری خیالت از یه میانگین حدود 40 تا 50 درصدی راحته!


سلام 

"استارتر عزیز در صورت  تمایل یه سری به اینجا بزن مشاور دبیرستان شریف که خودش دبیر زیست هست یه  سری فایلهای صوتی گذاشته در مورد زیست و بقیه درسا که چه فصلهایی رو بخونیم"

ميشه لطفا و بي زحمت لينكش كنيد

----------


## farahnaz74

سلام. ببین تا صبح قبل از روز کنکور هم که پست بذاری باز یه عده میگن میتونی بعضیا میگن نمیشه!
هیشکی نمیتونه بگه ظرفیت هر کس چقدره!
شاید بتونی !
شاید نتونی!
بستگی به خودت داره و تلاشت و سخت کوشیت!
اگه تا الان خواب بودی حالا استارت بزن درست و حسابی!
ولش نکن!
یه 3 ماه به خودت سختی بده!
ایشالاه که میشه!
اگر هم خدایی نکرده نشد از بقیه اونایی که قراره 96 کنکور بدن یه سر و گردن بالاتری!
دنیا که با اخر نمیرسه!
ولی شما با تمامممممم قدرت بخوون...
خدا بزرگه و مهربون...
ایشالاه هممون به هر چیزی که صلاحمونه برسیم...

----------


## storm001

> *پیشنهاد یک شرط بندی ساده
> *سلام. 
> من ادعا میکنم که درصد بالای 50 برای زیست تا روز کنکور، اگر صفر صفر هم باشی، کاملا ممکنه. ولی حرف زدن خالی دردی رو دوا نمیکنه. من پیشنهاد یک آزمایش عملی میدم. بنده رشتم ریاضی بوده تو دبیرستان و الان  هم کنکور ریاضی ثبت نام کردم و با درس زیست هم کاری نداشتم و اصلا نمیدونم با چه "ز" ای مینویسنش. مدارک تحصیلی و مدارک ثبت نام کنکور بنده هم موجود هست. بنابراین این بحث که قبلا خوندم و دروغ میگم که نخوندم، دیگه مطرح نیست.
> حالا یک پیشنهاد. ببین اگر هستی، بسم الله.  اینایی که با این قاطعیت میگین نمیشه، دعوت میشن به یک شرط بندی. شما میگی از الان تا کنکور نمیشه زیست رو بالای 50% زد. من پیشنهادم اینه که سر 3 میلیون تومان (کل داراییم همینه وگرنه بیشتر شرط میبستم) شرط ببندیم. حالا موضوع شرط بندی چیه. یک موسسه کنکوری که شما تعیین میکنی، (موسسه ای که قبل از آزمون سوالاشو نفروشن و سوالای زیستشم به قدر کافی سخت باشه.)، برای من کنکور آزمایشی تجربی ثبت نام میکنی، به من هم اصلا نمیخواد بگی چه موسسه ای که بعدا نگی سوالاشو پیدا کردی و از این حرف ها. (فقط موسسه معتبر باشه و در تهران هم نمایندگی داشته باشه). تا کنکور حدود 90 روز وقت باقیه و شما میگی تو این مدت نمیشه زیست رو بالای 50 زد. شما تاریخ آزمون آزمایشی رو از امروز 45 روز دیگه در نظر بگیر. شرط ما این خواهد بود که من در آزمون جامعی که حداقل 45 روز از تاریخ شرط بندی فاصله  داشته باشه، زیست رو 45% میزنم.( 5% رو هم میذارم برای اتفاقات پیش بینی نشده. وگرنه 50% میگفتم.) حالا شرایط شرط بندی چیه؟
> 1. من در آزمون باید به همه درسا به غیر از زمین شناسی جواب بدم و درصد خوبی هم کسب کنم.(ریاضی و فیزیک 60 به بالا و شیمی 50 به بالا) نه اینکه کل وقتم رو روی زیست بذارم. 
> 2. من تو این مدت درسای خودم که مربوط به رشته ریاضی هست هم،  میخونم و تو آزمونای سنجش هم که ثبت نام کردم شرکت میکنم و درصد های خوبی هم اونجا میگیرم. نه  اینکه کلا همه درسا رو تعطیل کنم و فقط زیست بخونم.
> 3. کل مبلغ شرط بندی رو قبل اینکه شرط ببندیم در یک جای مطمئن، (مثلا پیش مدیر همین سایت) میذاریم. یعنی 3 میلیون من و 3 میلیون طرف مقابل جمعا شش میلیون تومن. 
> 4. *کل مبلغ 3 میلیون تومن رو هر طرف که بازنده شد، اهدا میکنه به آسایشگاه معلولین و سالمندان کهریزک تهران که هدف شرط بندی هم کار خیر باشه و نه مسائل مالی*. ولی بدون هیچ شوخی اگر باختی، پولت بهت برگردونده نمیشه.
> 
> ...


ایول داداش :Y (507):

----------


## وحید ی

> دادا برای زبان فارسی هم جمع بندی هست؟؟ من تو ادبیات گیر زبان فارسیم 2 تا هم از 5 تا بتونم بزنم خیلی عالی میشه


اگه تو مباحث دیگه ادبیات صد درصد امادگی داری توی این زمان زبان فارسی رو حذف کن چون خیلی ریسک داره
اما اگه میخوای حتما بزنی .میتونی لقمه زبان فارسی مهر و ماه رو استفاده کنی البته جمع بندی نیست اما حجمش کمه ولی کامله کامله. میتونی از صفر هم باهاش شرو کنی
اما اگه یه چیزایی حالیته ولی هنوز گیری  همایشای ادبیات نشر دریافت رو بگیر که زبان رو جمع بندی کرده

----------


## storm001

> اگه تو مباحث دیگه ادبیات صد درصد امادگی داری توی این زمان زبان فارسی رو حذف کن چون خیلی ریسک داره
> اما اگه میخوای حتما بزنی .میتونی لقمه زبان فارسی مهر و ماه رو استفاده کنی البته جمع بندی نیست اما حجمش کمه ولی کامله کامله. میتونی از صفر هم باهاش شرو کنی
> اما اگه یه چیزایی حالیته ولی هنوز گیری  همایشای ادبیات نشر دریافت رو بگیر که زبان رو جمع بندی کرده


سلام  آقای وحیدی
نظرت در مورد نشر الگو چیه؟برای درس ادبیات :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Amin97

واسه ادبیات پیشنهاد من خط ویژه + تستای کنکور 4 سال اخیر

----------


## محسن حاجیان

به نظر من 
از الان شروع کن با انرژی بخون ،،، 
ببین واقعی برات بگم ،،، نه الکی ها و جو بدم 
ببین تو سه ماه کمتر وقت داری 
اصلا بگیم دو ماه 
تو از الان بخون ،،، رتبه نیاوردی امسال برای سال بعد اماده تر شدی ،،، قطعا سال بعدی میاری ولی اگه بکی نخونم و بزارم سال بعد شروع کنم نه 
من میگم بشین هر روز از 5 ساعت شروع کن بخون ،،، و هر روز 30 دقیقه بهش اضافه کن ،،،

----------


## alk1370

> سلام 
> 
> "استارتر عزیز در صورت  تمایل یه سری به اینجا بزن مشاور دبیرستان شریف که خودش دبیر زیست هست یه  سری فایلهای صوتی گذاشته در مورد زیست و بقیه درسا که چه فصلهایی رو بخونیم"
> 
> ميشه لطفا و بي زحمت لينكش كنيد


دیشب همونجوری تو خواب و بیداری مینوشتم یادم رفته بود لینکشو بزارم! الان گذاشتم تو اون پست

خدمت شما
مشاوره رسمی آلاء | مشاوره تحصیلی به صورت تخصصی

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

اولا من فاز نا امیدی ندادم دارم جدی میگم تو این مدت ب پزشکی ملی نمیشه رسید  :Yahoo (21):  حالا هی بگو میشه
ضمنا اونی ک گفته روتو کم میکنم کم کن من از خدامه تو قبول شی  :Yahoo (21):  بشی نشی برا من فرقی نداره
سوما باید بگم انشتین من میگم زیر 2هزار هم دیدم اوردن بعد تو میگی روتو کم میکنم و زیر 3هزار میشم
چهارما! من روحیه کسیو ازش نگرفتم میگم میشه اما باید زیاد تلاش کرد زیاد !!!! کم بخونی هیچی نمیشی.چون تاحالا هم نخوندی ب قول یکی از بچه ها بمن چ ک چرا نخوندی اما نسبت ب بقیه عقبی اگر واقعا هدفتو دوس داری تو این 3ماه باید از دل و جونت مایه بذاری ن ک تنبلی و افسردگی و نت و...
و حرف آخر...این تاپیکو یادتون باشه روز بعد کنکور میبینمتون !  :Yahoo (21):  مخصوصا بعضیا

----------


## Kowsar_1997

> میدئنم منطقه چندی؟اما بدون اگه بخوای تخصصصیا رو تا 40 میتونی بزنی...عمومیا غیر ادب رو تا هر چند دلت بخواد...من پارسال ک کنکور خرداد بود عربی زبان رو شروع کردم این موقعه ها 75 زدم تو کنکور...اگه بخوای بخدا تو منطقه س تا 1000 هم میرسی


 سلام وقتتون بخیر ببخشید شما زبان تون رو چجوری خوندید من اصلا نمیتونم زبانمو رشد بدم

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اول لغت در جمله ..بعد تست مرتب از لغات بعد گرامر بعد کلوز...هرشب کلوز تست بزنی بعدشم ردینیگ اضافه کنی هرشب یک متن کلوز یک متن زبان......البته باید ببینیم خوساته ات از زبان چیه 100بزنی 80بزنی 60بزنی....برحسب درصد هدفت برو جلو درکل زبان ازدیدی من کم اهمیت ترین درس کنکور بعد زمینه...قطعا عربی دینی ادبیات مهم ترند....


> سلام وقتتون بخیر ببخشید شما زبان تون رو چجوری خوندید من اصلا نمیتونم زبانمو رشد بدم

----------


## sheyda3000

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


​اول لغت در جمله ..بعد تست مرتب از لغات بعد گرامر بعد کلوز...هرشب کلوز تست بزنی بعدشم ردینیگ اضافه کنی هرشب یک متن کلوز یک متن زبان......البته باید ببینیم خوساته ات از زبان چیه 100بزنی 80بزنی 60بزنی....برحسب درصد هدفت برو جلو درکل زبان ازدیدی من کم اهمیت ترین درس کنکور بعد زمینه...قطعا عربی دینی ادبیات مهم ترند....


ا چرا كم اهميت ترين زبان؟؟
اما ميگن تراز رو خوب جا ب جا ميكنه ك
تو مايه ها عربي
و از ادبيات ديني بيشتر 
درست نيست؟*

----------


## Kowsar_1997

> ​اول لغت در جمله ..بعد تست مرتب از لغات بعد گرامر بعد کلوز...هرشب کلوز تست بزنی بعدشم ردینیگ اضافه کنی هرشب یک متن کلوز یک متن زبان......البته باید ببینیم خوساته ات از زبان چیه 100بزنی 80بزنی 60بزنی....برحسب درصد هدفت برو جلو درکل زبان ازدیدی من کم اهمیت ترین درس کنکور بعد زمینه...قطعا عربی دینی ادبیات مهم ترند....


۱۰۰درنظر میگیرم ک بشه ۸۰زد 
من ادبیاتم هنوز شرو نکردم اینم متاسفانه نمیدونم چجوری بخونم میشه برا اینم راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## Dds.neda

کسایی که میگن اگه از الان روزی ۱۳ ساعت بخونیم میرسیم آیا یا چی عزیزای دلم شما فقط یک روز همین امروزو که این حرفو میزنی بشین ۱۳ ساعت بخون اونم ۱۳ ساعت مفید، بعد نسبت بگیر برا خودت و خودت جواب خودتو بده،چون راندمان هر کسی متفاوته ممکنه کسی بیشترم بخونه و نشه و کسی ۱۰ ساعتم روزی بخونه بشه، تا دقیقا روز کنکور هیچیو نمیشه پیشبینی کرد، به ساعت مطالعه باشه پشت کنکوریایی هستن که ۴ ساله دارن میخونن و ۱۰ برابر این فرصتی که هست برا کنکور تایم داشتن،ولی یه همچین چیزی نیست عددو رقمو بیخیال شین با نهایت توان بخونین بشه که چه عالی نشه هم باز چیزیو از دست ندادین ،لس آنجلس زندگی نمیکنیم که بگیم سه ماه بهارمونو نتونستیم آفتاب بگیریم :Yahoo (4):  نخونی میخوای چیکار کنی مثلا 😅🚬

----------


## zahra.2015

*خیلی وقت بود از نظر دادن و تاپیک و اینا انصراف داده بودما نمیزارن ک 

اولا من کلا بی طرف میخوام بحرفم پس جبهه نگیرید
اونی ک با توپ و تشر و عصبانیت میگه نمیشه افسون جان با شمام
الان شما بگی نمیشه و با عصبانیت و اینا بحرفی واقعا نمیشه؟
یا اونی ک میگه میشه و فلان و اینا 
این انجمن برا همس و همه حق دارن تاپیک بزنن و کسیم حق نداره بخاد بتوپه بهشون  مشکل دارین یا نیاید همچین تاپیکایی یا نظر ندید 
 دوست عزیز ببین ی عده بگن میشه ی عده میگن نمیشه اینا هیچی برا شما درست نمیکنه اون عده ای ک میگن نمیشه و استراحت کن  روزی ۱۰ ساعت خوندن تو ۷۹ روز میشه ۷۹۰ ساعت کنکورم ن ها برا سال دیگه هم بخواد از الان بخونه با توجه ب تلاش و تواناییشون ی درصدی برا خودشون جم میکنن و این میشه ی برتری نسبت ب بقیه و کنکور میشه براشون ی آزمون همین 
من ن میگم میشه ن میگم نمیشه 
من ک هیچ هیچ احدی نمیتونه اینو برا شما بگه چون توانایی استعداد و هوش و تلاش  اراده باور و خیلی چیز ها هست ک توی هر فرد منحصر ب فرد  پس نتیجه ها هم متفاوت برا همون ک بچه ها میگن یکی از الان خوند و مثلا ۱۸۰۰ شد و یکی از تابستون خوند و ۱۸۰۰ نشد
بشین با خودت دو دوتا چارتا کن ببین با خودت چند چندی
تو چی قوی توچی ضعیف هدفت چیه ارادت چقده و ...
ببین تو این مدت هدفت اونقدر برات ارزش داره ک سختی بکشی راه و ببین سختیاشو ببین و خودت چقد ب خودت باور داری و همه ی ملاکا بعد بشین بخون تو هیچی از دست نمیدی با خوندن کنکور میشه برات ی محک حتی اگه بد بشه 
یا ممکنه خیلیم خوب بشه 

با کل بچه هاییم ک نظر میدن  ن من ن شما ن هیچ احدی نمیتونیم بگیم کی موفق میشه کی ن ن جای اون فردیم ن خداییم ک بخوایم آینده رو بدونیم 
نمیتونید یا نمیتونیم درست نظر بدیم بهتر یا نیایم همچین تاپیکایی یا اومدیم سکوت کنیم تخریب ی ادم هیچی بهمون اضافه نمیکنه  همینطور ک بالا بردن یکی برامون افتخار نمیاره*

----------


## zahra.2015

*ادبیات لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات و ارایه و قرابت بشین مبحثی بخون بعدم تست های ۹۰ تا ۹۶ عالی چند بار کار کن اگه برسی از ۸۴ ب اینورم کار کنی ک خب بهتر اما اولیتت ۹۰تا۹۶ باشه
عربی  ترجمه ۸ تا تست داره منصوبات حداقل ۳ تا و درک مطلبم ک ۴ تا سوال و فقط باید تمرین کنی البته اگه نمیخوای همه عربی بخونی کلشم ک بتونی بخونی خوب چ بهتر 
دینی خط ویژه رو فقط خوب بخون و تسناش
زبان کلمه و گرامر جمع بندی مهروماه خیلی خوبه
ریاضی معادله و نامعادله و معادله درجه ۲ و تابع و امار و ماتریس و لگاریتم و حد و مثلثات و احتمال  تستم فقط سراسری حالا یا ۱۰ سال اخیر یا ۹۰ ب اینور اونم چند بار
فیزیک پیش ۲ 
شیمی دوم کامل بخون سوم و پیش مسائل اینا رو نخون اما مفهومیاش بخون
زیست همش جز گیاهی و ژنتیک  

این ک چند میزنی و چند میشه رتبه کلا بهش فک نکن سعی کن هر چی ک میخونی بخونی ک یاد بگیری ن برا درصد
امیدوارم با توجه ب تلاش و ارادت بهترین نتیجه رو بگیری نتیجه ای ک اگه رسیدی ب هدفت شادت کنه و اگه نرسیدی ی لبخند رصایت بیاد رو لبات ک حداقل پیش وجدانت راحتی ک تلاشتو کردی 
موفق باشی*

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اونی که 4ساله پشت کنکوره درس نمیخونه وگرنه قبول میشد حتی اگه روزی 5ساعت میخوند......


> کسایی که میگن اگه از الان روزی ۱۳ ساعت بخونیم میرسیم آیا یا چی عزیزای دلم شما فقط یک روز همین امروزو که این حرفو میزنی بشین ۱۳ ساعت بخون اونم ۱۳ ساعت مفید، بعد نسبت بگیر برا خودت و خودت جواب خودتو بده،چون راندمان هر کسی متفاوته ممکنه کسی بیشترم بخونه و نشه و کسی ۱۰ ساعتم روزی بخونه بشه، تا دقیقا روز کنکور هیچیو نمیشه پیشبینی کرد، به ساعت مطالعه باشه پشت کنکوریایی هستن که ۴ ساله دارن میخونن و ۱۰ برابر این فرصتی که هست برا کنکور تایم داشتن،ولی یه همچین چیزی نیست عددو رقمو بیخیال شین با نهایت توان بخونین بشه که چه عالی نشه هم باز چیزیو از دست ندادین ،لس آنجلس زندگی نمیکنیم که بگیم سه ماه بهارمونو نتونستیم آفتاب بگیریم نخونی میخوای چیکار کنی مثلا ������������

----------


## amir22

قطعا میشه ،فقط یه مساله ای است اونم اینه که چطور
بدون خستگی روزی 16 ساعت درس بخوونه آدم
من خودم 10 دقیقه میخوونم خسته میشم ،کسی راهکاری داره؟

----------


## ponyo

> قطعا میشه ،فقط یه مساله ای است اونم اینه که چطور
> بدون خستگی روزی 16 ساعت درس بخوونه آدم
> من خودم 10 دقیقه میخوونم خسته میشم ،کسی راهکاری داره؟


10 دقیقه اخه ؟ با درسی که راحته برات و دوسش داری روزتو شروع کن . سعی کن حفظیجات پشت هم نباشه . حجم درسا واسه هروز و هر درس طوری باشه که رغبت کنی بخونیشون ( نه اینکه زیاد باشه و بترسی حتی شروعش کنی ) آب زیاد بخور . خواب شبت 5 ساعت . بین روز هم 2 یا یه ساعت . ساعت هر درس هم از حد معقولانه یکم بیشتر کن که اگه بیشتر طول کشید ناامید نشی. 
بای  :Yahoo (21):

----------

